# Parallel Lines



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, let's get this show on the road! 

 Spoiler text will be used 



Spoiler



on occassion


. I trust you not to read other people's - it really is more fun if you don't. 

 Speech in 'inverted commas' and, if you like, in colour.

 Thoughts in _italics_. 

 OOC infomation (such as rolls) should be ((enclosed in double brackets)). 

 Rolls should look like: ((Disable Device = [X] + Y = Z)) where X = the roll, Y = the modifier, and Z = the total. I trust you to roll your own dice. Again, it's more fun if you actually do so. If your rolls start to look dodgy, I'll start rolling them instead.

 And that's the boring stuff out of the way. I'm leaving the opening post fairly open in terms of how your characters have come to this point. In your first post, please give a brief description of your character (just copy-paste from your sheet, if you prefer), and a brief summary (which can be whatever you want, within reason of course) of how you have come to Fairhaven, and how you were recruited for the job on which you are now embarking. The financial incentive was 800gp each. 

***

 The city of Fairhaven. The capital of Aundair, one of the five nations that once comprised the great and mighty realm of Galifar. Yet, in truth, a city whose history dates back even past that nigh-legendary realm, to the days when the fledgling nation of Aundair was still in formation, its borders being defined through constant expansion and retreat and its character being slowly created in the great forge of history. In those heady days when all of Eberron was a new frontier for the human settlers from across the sea, the first stones of this city were laid. Who, in those days, could have looked forward and foreseen the great metropolis that it would one day become? 

 Now it positively hums, teeming with activity and life. In the Royal Court of Fairhold, that monolithic creation that dominates the skyline of the city with its towering bulk, eighteen stories high, the wheels that keep the city running are turning constantly. Clerks pore through sheafs of paper, marking pertinent passages and scribbling notes. Archivists scurry through the great hall of records, carrying this and that file here and there, for all the world like fieldmice scurrying busily around collecting nesting materials. A great advocate stands in one of the public courts and delivers the speech that will save or damn the man who sits beside him, head hanging and mind reeling at the gravity of the situation he finds himself in. A diplomat from some exotic land bows low before the King of Aundair, profferring up a cushion on which lies a beautifully wrought crown studded with some kind of strange and beautiful gems. 

 On the streets, too, activity is everywhere. A merchant, lean and well dressed with a cruel look in his eyes, stands behind his stand and shouts confidently out into the crowd, enticing them to come and sample his wares. A wasted street urchin skulks silently through the crowd, stopping here and there to cut the strings of an unguarded purse, and in an unlucky moment is sighted and pursued by one of the City Guard, clanking after him in his unwieldy plate armour. The boy turns a corner and uses his instant of respite to use his natural racial ability to make himself appear as a small girl, a number of years younger than he had been, and then walks nonchalantly past the lumbering guard. 

 All of this and far more goes on across the city, yet none of it concerns us. We shall focus, instead, on the mammoth construction of the mortal races that now hovers a foot from the ground in a great paved courtyard on the outskirts of the city. Utilising magical force effects a stairway leads from the ground up to the flank of this thing, crafted from wood and metal and containing bound within itself the raw power of elemental air and fire and hanging now in the air like some kind of vast whale that swims through the skies. Climbing up this stairway now is a motley group, with little in common save that each of them seems somewhat more competent than the average man on the street. 

 An elf, a dwarf, a half-elf, one of the warforged, and a human with a somewhat odd look to him. Such the group is composed of. As they enter the airship, they find themselves in a rather luxurious interior. The ship is held and operated by a privateer, and clearly he has spent rather more time and effort on its aesthetics than House Lyrandar are wont to do on those they operate. Most of the interior is crafted beautifully of some kind of dark, hard wood and even the smallest details are carved into ornate patterns. Along the sides of the vessel long windows run, the panes made of expensive clear glass. Clearly the owner has quite some impressive funds at his disposal, as has already been shown by the fact that he was able to sub-contract House Deneith to hire adventurers as guards for the vessel. 

 To your left, stairs run up to a door that is currently closed tight. It seems that the workings of the ship are in that direction. To your right, there are a number of tables built into the ship with padded benches. Three people are already seated at these tables. One looks to be a wizard, as she is decked out in full robes and bears a staff carved with ornate runes. Another is a young half-elven man who lounges easily, propping up his head with one arm that is braced against the table, looking about ready to go to sleep. The final perosn is a human woman, about thirty by appearance, dressed very finely and looking around with a satisfied, proprietary air. As you come into the ship she stands, beaming at you. 'Aha!' she cries, 'that's everybody. Rather a small crowd, but there it is. This is, after all, primarily a cargo ship and I believe most of the passangers we have are only here to look after the cargo, no? Anyway, do make yourselves at home, we have rather a long trip out to Lorghalan. I must be away, to get us airborne.' With that she strides past you and through the door, with a manner that seems to suggest that any further questions you have should be worked out between yourselves.

 ((If I haven't made anything clear that you feel I should have, let me know and I'll try to fill you in. You are pretty much supposed to be in the dark, however. You were hired, through house Deneith, to protect the cargo of this ship that is headed to Lorghalan in the Lhazaar Principalities, and that is all you know.))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2004)

_This had better be worth it..._

...thinks the rather sullen-looking dwarf as he strides across the airship's seating area and plops himself down at the table that had been vacated by the human woman.  Massif Dardungren... warrior, guard, defender... was used to this sort of "hurry up and wait" lifestyle ever since he was plucked from his clan's holdings in the Mror Holds eight months ago.  He had arrived in Fairhaven not more than two days ago, having accompanied an entire wagon train of halfling refugees here following the destruction of their nomadic camp in Talenta at the hands of a Valenar warband.  Unfortunately for him, once he arrived and was discharged from his caravan duty, he immediately got assigned to get on an airship and travel all the back across Khorvaire once more.  No chance at all for him to get a good night's rest, let alone do a bit of sight-seeing (this being his first time this far west).

As he tries his best to get comfortable on the poofy chair while his dull scalemail armor clanks against the wooden back, Massif shoots a quick look around at the other four guards he had come aboard with.  He had not been at all pleased when he was told by his superiors that he was to be the only official member of House Deneith assigned to this detail... the other members of the guard unit being freelancers and mercenaries.  Thus he knew that his superiors would naturally assume that he would take on the role of House Representative in any proceedings that needed House intervention, despite the fact that the dwarf would rather shove a red-hot kukri under ths toenails than get stuck talking to anyone about anything whatsoever.  So as the others begin to find places on the airship, Massif tries his best to figure out who can be their mouthpiece so he won't have to. 

_Hmm... that odd-looking human seems to hold himself highly.  Maybe he'll take on the position of blabbermouth.  Most of the stuck-ups all do.  Very nice armor though.  I gotta get me some of that stuff.  If I can ever get paid enough myself that is.

Look at that elf in the funny mask.  Huh.  Must be one of those Valenars that the Bugby family was talking about on the ride over here.  Said that the elves that attacked them all wore those strange masks - supposed to be special or something.  Wonder what he looks like underneath it, cause it sure doesn't add to his looks at all.

That khoravar doesn't look the mouth-running type.  Looks like a monk with all those robes he's wearing.  Sovereign Host too from the looks of things.  Dunno how he got stuck on guard duty... but oh well.  Not my place to judge how you waste your life.

And a warforged too.  Yeesh.  Bit odd look about him as well.  It IS a 'him', right?  Right.  I think.  Can hardly tell these days.  Looks strong though, which'll help.  By the gods, what an odd bunch.  Maybe I will get stuck speaking for all these blokes?  Certainly hope not, regardless of what the House tells me to do.  16 months.  That's all.  16 more months then I'm going home, I don't care what they say.

Ugh.  This's my lot in life, I guess... whipping boy for the House.  Thanks a lot, father, this was a brilliant idea.  I certainly hope you're making the most of the Thrones the House is giving you for my efforts..._

He looks down at the raggedy state of his tunic, pants and boots, plus the poor quality of both the scale and the waraxe at his side.

_...because I bloody well aren't seeing so much as a Crown._


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 9, 2004)

_...comfortable?  What kind of guard duty is this?_

Systar, after taking in everything the human woman says, looks around the room rather uncomfotably.  He finds an unoccupied chair and lays the stave of his bow across it.  

_I suppose if anything were to happen to the cargo, it would happen in the air then?  If this is our one chance to be at ease until danger strikes, then I may as well take it.  After all, it is an opportunity to see if anyone here could help me find my father's murderer....or have a connection to him._

The tall elf first removes the backpack from his disproportionately well-muscled shoulders and sets it next to the chair he has claimed.  He then, while chanting a verse of the Ley of Kelaerys, proceeds to unwind his bright red head-wrap and remove his ancestor-mask.  After Systar stows these treasured belongings into his bag, he turns his good-looking face toward the rest of the cabin's inhabitents and throws his long black hair over his shoulders.

Trying to ease into his chair, with his bowstave across his lap, Systar speaks up 'With all of the preparations for our journey, I don't believe any of us have been properly introduced.  My name is Systar os Caer Cyjyl, former archer of the Taelus Ral and novitiate Keeper of the Past.  Among my people, a gathering of warriors like this requires introductions first, followed by the telling of tales!  I have begun the introductions, who shall continue?' ((Trying to be charming and engaging.  Diplomacy=[18]+6=24))

_None of my fellow guards seem to have any ties to Thuranni...but the Shadow Network employs all kinds.  If they aren't behind the murder of my father, they can help me find out who is.  Well, onto the Pirate Isles...and perhaps the belly of the beast._


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 9, 2004)

_I cannot believe it! Abbess Sapienta allowed me to go. No, no, she choose me to go! Send me on my first offical mission. Yeah! Me from all the other initates. I still cannot believe it. Simply fantastic._

All but stumbling over the gangway the young acolyte scrambles onto the deck of the magnificent Airship, just barely managing to regain his balance with a quick skip of his step. 
Hardly noting the slip himself, his sky-blue eyes take in the deck and rigging, the busy crew and the blazing elemental ring.

'It has been too long since I have been on a ship. And never one so.. so magnificent.' 

With an expression of genuine awe and an impossibly wide smile, he turns to face the rest of the assembled group at the tables.

Lithe and lissom, the Half-Elf seems to run closer to his elven than to his human heritage (though some elfs may disagree). His short build, the impish smile and the freshly shaved, monasterial tonsur make him appear even younger and boyish than he truly is.
Besides his half-empty backpack, the young priest doesn't seem to own much. He's dressed in simple and wide-cut, white robes and wears a few simple cords around his neck that hold a wooden holy symbol as well as a few polished luck-charm-seashells. Protruding from the backpack you notice the hilt of a wooden practice sword, again enforcing the youthful, almost childish appearance of the half elf.

Noting the Dwarfs dour face the half-elf frowns and turns again for the ship, looking like he'd be off and inspecting every nook and cranny before he even bothered to introduce himself.



> Trying to ease into his chair, with his bowstave across his lap, Systar speaks up 'With all of the preparations for our journey, I don't believe any of us have been properly introduced. My name is Systar os Caer Cyjyl, former archer of the Taelus Ral and novitiate Keeper of the Past. Among my people, a gathering of warriors like this requires introductions first, followed by the telling of tales! I have begun the introductions, who shall continue?'




Winceing, as if Abbess Sapienta had scowled him personally just now for his lapse of etiquette, the young priest turns again and speeds over to the tables to introduce himself with a low and formal bow. 

"Pleased to meet you Sir Systar. I am called Celebren and not much else. Born on the seas I pledged  my life to the Souvereign Host, protecting and guarding the honest and freedomloving folk of Khorvaire in the name of Dol Dorn."

Glancing at the martial outfits of the people present, he adds
"And on this voyage we will share this duty I suppose. Bringing this vessel save and well to Lorghalan, I mean?"
_
A truly strange gathering of mercenaries here. Oh well, it promises to be a most interesting trip I guess, maybe less so with that sulky dwarf._


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2004)

_And so it begins..._

Digger entered into the room last and looked at the chairs in front of him with a look of curiousity. Towering over the others, both in height and weight, he doubted the chair would hold support his weight and opted to stand behind them.

_It would not do well for me to destroy the property of those I work for. It would not do well at all._

As the two elfs introduced themselves, Digger wondered what he was supposed to say. He had no long title to give, nor could he recall ever pledging his life to a cause or a distant god.

_Speak simply and true. It is the best way..._

"I am Digger. I am here to help where I can."


----------



## Sorren (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorren stood with his back to the rest of the party. Long silvery white hair partially obscured the bastard sword secured to his back. His bluish silver chainmail rasped as he shifted his weight.

He had already scanned the minds of everyone in the room, probing them for malicious intent [Detect Evil]. He had detected none. If any of them were agents of the Dark, they had hidden it well. _I mustn’t let my guard down now… especially now. I’ve been fooled before…_

The kalashtar peered out one of the windows, taking note of the workers arranging cargo in preparation for last minute loading and unloading. Did he trust these people? No. He couldn’t afford to. Trust is what got him where he was today, and lucky to be alive at that. 

Little more than a month ago, he had met a seemingly wonderful young lady at the Silver Goblet, an upscale tavern in Upper City Sharn. He had immediately fallen for her, which he recognized now as a subtle telepathic manipulation. He had gotten to know Jena over a couple of weeks, and things seemed to be going well. Sorren had often wondered since he left home why she didn’t strike immediately, but he guessed she wanted to get as much information from him as possible, or to simply wait until she could get both he and his uncle together. It didn’t matter. The result was the same. He had brought her home one evening for dinner, something would have never done….with anyone. Again, he attributed this recklessness to some telepathic seed she had no doubt planted deep in his psyche.

They had just sat down to eat when she commented, seemingly as if it was nothing, that she knew who they were, and that neither would survive this encounter. Sorren was stunned. He certainly hadn’t seen it coming. Nor did he have time to prepare for the wave of agony that crashed over his mind and body. However, his uncle was a far more experienced psion, and the assassin hadn’t counted on his counter attack. 

The battle was fierce. Sorren recovered from the attack, only to discover the two locked in frenzied psychic warfare. His uncle was not only a good swordsman, but a talented kineticist as well. The room roared with the energies he commanded, but he was already heavily wounded from the assassin’s psychic barrage. In the end, his uncle fell. Blood flowing from his nose and ears. The assassin, though victorious, was severely weakened. Her mental energies were spent, and her body was badly wounded. It was at that point, as he had been told is common in times of great emotional stress, his mind surged as new psionic gateways were triggered. In his fear, hatred, anger, and excitement, he had been enlightened. He reached out to her mind, like he had done to others dozens of times in the past, but this time, without restraint, or finesse, or caution. With his Will, he crushed the assassin’s mind. Her body collapsed like a marionette, her strings severed, her psyche utterly destroyed.

For the third time, his Path was altered. His father dead before his birth, his mother dead as they fled, now his uncle lay dead at his feet. It was time to move on, and quickly. He gathered what gold and supplies they had, and left Sharn for a new life. He was running again, and each step filled him with bitter hatred of the Inspired and their agents. Was anywhere safe? 

He decided it would be best if he kept moving for a while. He soon met up with some people that got him in contact with House Deneith. They offered him work, and he took it. It would offer him a bit of coin, which he was sorely lacking, and a chance to hone his mind. “Nothing sharpens the Will like conflict”, his uncle had told him. The Light illumine him, he was right.

"I am Digger. I am here to help where I can."

The words snapped him out of his reverie, and he turned from the window to face the other guardsmen assigned to this job. He was better than this. He wasn’t a guard. But it was a start. The first step taken on a long road. _My first Great Step down the Path of Light…_

”So what do you dig”, he asked simply as he turned to face the creature of metal, stone and wood. He looked the warforged over carefully, peering at it with piercing eyes the color of steel, weighing its usefulness.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 9, 2004)

”So what do you dig?”

Digger turned to face the one who addressed him and pondered once more how to answer the question. While he knew that many warforged were seen as nothing more than machines whose only purpose was labor, he had hoped that those who had hired him, as well as those he would now travel with, were beyond such simple minded thoughts.

_Speak simply and true..._

"I have dug the graves of over three hundred men, women, and children in my yesterdays. However, House Deneith did not hire me for my skills with the spade, but for my knowledge as a builder of things."

Looking down at the smaller warm blood, Digger saw the familiar look in its eyes and knew that it would be weighing everything he said, seeking any falsehood where there was none.

_I have spoken simple and true, but will they hear and see the truth in my words?_


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2004)

_ooc:Sorry about the confusion on this...in RL Verbatim is my roommate and he left the PC logged on..I will be more careful in the future._


----------



## Sorren (Nov 9, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> "I have dug the graves of over three hundred men, women, and children in my yesterdays. However, House Deneith did not hire me for my skills with the spade, but for my knowledge as a builder of things."




Sorren stared at the warforged a moment longer, then nodded solemnly. He suddenly wished he had been more respectful in his initial addressing of this, Digger. His anger toward the Inspired shouldn't be a stumbling block along the Path. He would need to meditate on this.

"Let us hope that your skill with a spade is unneeded in this endeavor, Digger." He turned to face everyone. I am Sorren Khadiir, a.... mercenary like yourselves. The lie was plain. It was clear that he wasn't a simple mercenary, but he suspected the same held true for them as well.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

The human woman who you take to be a wizard looks up distractedly, rather as if she has been interrupted in something, as she sees that introductions are in order. It is hard to guess her age, but you would place her somewhere in her late thirties at a guess. Her hair is a coal black, and is pinned and tied into some intricate arrangement that must surely have required the extended ministrations of a handmaid. Curled up under her feet, you notice, is a small, purple-red dragon like creature about the size of a cat. The wizard surveys the group briefly, an inscrutable expression on her face, and then announces 'I am called Samea. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintances.' Her accent is rather odd - none of you recognise it - and the air of the exotic this lends to her is reinforced by her slightly odd phraseology which you find it hard to fault, but seems rather forced as if learned from a book or an uninspiring tutor. With that, she reaches down to her bag, resting next to the dragon-like thing, and pulls out a large and obscure-looking book which she begins to read. 

 The half-elf, by contrast, seems eminently interested in the new arrivals. He sits up as you come in and leans across the table, propping his head on his hands with both elbows braced against the table. From this apparently rather difficult position he speaks up. 'I'm Vel,' he says with an engaging smile, 'and I'm very glad to finally have some company. The mage over there hasn't exactly been riveting.'

 Samea doesn't even seem to notice the comment. At about that moment, the airship slowly starts to rise, smoothly but quite swiftly, with a slight swaying motion not at all unlike a ship at sea. Vel looks briefly out the window as the ship leaves, and then turns back smiling again. 'Beautiful, huh? The view, I mean. There's nothing like the feeling you get as you start a journey, I reckon. That's everything worth living life for, summed up right there.'

 ((A pre-emptive piece of advice: feel free to respond to each other, and each seperate NPC. Don't feel like the last comment made overrides all the others - but if you're going to, make sure that replies to everything you're going to reply to are in the same post, and that the post ends with a reply or at least an acknowledgement of the last post before yours.))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2004)

'...My name is Systar os Caer Cyjyl, former archer of the Taelus Ral and novitiate Keeper of the Past.'

'...I am called Celebren and not much else.'

'...I am Digger. I am here to help where I can.'

'...I am Sorren Khadiir, a.... mercenary like yourselves.'

'...I am called Samea. It is a pleasure to make your acquaintances.'

'...I'm Vel, and I'm very glad to finally have some company.'

One by one, each and every member of the airship's passengers introduce themselves to one another, all the while Massif grumpily sits with his arms crossed.  He can sense based on the way a number of them look at him disapprovingly that his mood is probably not helping matters much, especially in this new time of meeting new friends... or at least new working partners.  He notices that the half-elf especially doesn't like his demeanor, so Massif throws him an even dirtier look.

'Yeah, yeah yeah... we're all here, we're all ready to earn our daily wage.  Let's not make too big an issue out of it.  Especially you... whatsyourname again?  Kellabron?  Yeah you.  The ship is real purty, but let's not get too excited about--.'

It's about halfway through his speech that he realizes that he's whining like a little baby girl, and he shuts himself up.  This hasn't been the first time he's alienated virtually everyone he's been around, and if he doesn't keep quiet, it certainly won't be his last.  He quickly turns back to the half-elf and mumbles...

'Er... nevermind.  Sorry 'bout that.  I'll just shut up now.'

And with that, he drops his eyes to not look at the penetrating stares that he is sure are bearing down on him.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 9, 2004)

> 'Beautiful, huh? The view, I mean. There's nothing like the feeling you get as you start a journey, I reckon. That's everything worth living life for, summed up right there.'





Celebren beams a smile at Vel, about to agree wholeheartedly with the fellow half-elf when he hears the sour dwarf address him.




> 'Yeah, yeah yeah... we're all here, we're all ready to earn our daily wage. Let's not make too big an issue out of it. Especially you... whatsyourname again? Kellabron? Yeah you. The ship is real purty, but let's not get too excited about--.'





Eyes narrowed and scowling belligerently Celebren responds
'I wonder what the use would be on this ship for a crumudgeon to self-absorbed to recall a simple name. 
It'll take alot more than your fool mood to drive off pirates incase noone has bothered to tell you!'  




> 'Er... nevermind. Sorry 'bout that. I'll just shut up now.'





His adolecent pride still slighted, Celebren keeps staring at the dwarf a moment longer before turning markedly at _the beautiful view,_ his blue eyes glimming with anger and the joy of it obviously spoiled.

_Must've spend quite some time refining his sulkiness, that one.... and I guess I just spoiled half of Abbess Sapientas advice for this trip without being here more than a few short moments. Nicely done Celebren, nicely done indeed._

Inwardly fuming, as much with himself as with the yet nameless dwarf, Celebrens crosses his arms, trying to look casual , dignified and most importantly unconcerned by the unkind exchange of words.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2004)

((I'll let everyone catch up before I post Vel's response to that. Samea's should be obvious... she'll carry on reading, of course! As I should have said earlier, Sorren detects no evil emenating from any of the other passengers.))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 10, 2004)

'Well then, now that we have all introduced ourselves, well those who care to anyway, who will begin the tale-telling as we enjoy this breath-taking view and the beginning of a new tale?'

Systar seems genuinely pleased at the reaction of his fellow travelling companions, all except Massif, with whom he pointedly avoids eye contact.  

As he speaks, Systar looks over them all, especially the half-elven passengers, for any unusual tatoos or markings that label them as members of any particular affiliation.


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> "Let us hope that your skill with a spade is unneeded in this endeavor, Digger." He turned to face everyone. I am Sorren Khadiir, a.... mercenary like yourselves.




Digger thought of how to best reply to the warm blood, but was uncertain if the term mercenary was a bad thing or good thing to those he travelled with. While he had no objection to the earning of coin for his services, as alchemical supplies and powders to mix with his ink could be quite expensive, he did not know if the others shared his same practical view.

_Their mindsets are as foreign to me as I must appear to them. Will I be able to help them, or will I merely be in the way?_

Digger's thoughts were cut short as the female warm blood and the male sitting beside her began speaking to Digger's companions. Digger's eyes refocused on Samea after the one called Vel had marked her as one who studied the arcane.

_Bataner said their were others like him in the world. Could she also be a necromancer? She does not smell of the earth and death, but with a heavy mixture of soap and oils, her scent could be masked._

Digger's thoughts carried his focus away from those around him and when he did force his mind to refocus, the elvish warm blood who had started their introductions was speaking once more.



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> 'Well then, now that we have all introduced ourselves, well those who care to anyway, who will begin the tale-telling as we enjoy this breath-taking view and the beginning of a new tale?'




Not wishing to be rude to those in the room, Digger looked around and was confused at the request for a story .

_If I am to be paid for a story told, then my wages will be small indeed._

"I do not have any tales to share Systar os Caer Cyjyl, former archer of the Taelus Ral and novitiate Keeper of the Past. While I traveled many days and night to reach the city, I spoke to none, and none spoke to me, as my kind are often seen with mistrust."

Looking around to the faces of the others, Digger hoped he had not offended them, but would not lie to them.

"I do not wish to seem unwilling to share, but I can not give what I do not have."


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Systar sees no visible Dragonmarks, or any other markings, on any of the others. 

 Vel looks rather taken aback by the harsh exchange between Massif and Celebren, but it doesn't take much to restore his friendly grin as a more genial atmosphere returns to the party. When a story is mentioned, his eyes light up immediately. 

'Why, I think I might just be able to dredge up something for you all...' he says, his smile broadening. He pauses for a second to allow a slightly more peaceful atmosphere to settle before he continues. 'You know, most people think a lifetime last forever. Until the very moment before their existence is snuffed out, they never really believe that they ever won't be around. It's something I think about sometimes and it's true, it really is. But it's not true. A human lifetime goes by in the wink of an eye. Even an elven life's pretty short on the grand scale of things. Thing is, there's some other natural assumptions that go with the belief that we'll always be around. It makes people assume that things are static, too. They don't see things change all that much - the way people live's always been the same as far as they're concerned. They don't think about what came before that. 

 But you know, it wasn't all that long ago that things were pretty different. Word is, Humans didn't even exist in Khorvaire until about four thousand years ago. And four thousand years? That's just about nothing. There are dragons out in Argonnessen that still remember back that far. No, humans came here from across the sea, from lands out to the East. Sarlona.' 

Sorren: 



Spoiler



You think he catches your eye for a brief moment at this point, but it is only an instant and he gives you no sign, leaving you wondering if you imagined it.



'Well, just why they left ain't something I can tell you. That's something to think about, no doubt about it, but I don't think anybody could tell you for sure these days.  Real mystery, that one. But one tale got handed down from those days, at least. It was as they were coming across the sea that it happened. That voyage - must have taken some courage, huh? No airships in those days. No water elemental-bound ships. No soarwood even. Just a whole bunch of little boats, probably just planks tied up with rope. Journey must have taken 'em days - maybe weeks. Weeks, sitting on a plank of wood in the middle of a sea. And all you've got for encouragement is a couple of high-ups telling you that they've been this way before and they're pretty sure there's something right over that horizon. We're not talking navgigation as we know it here - we're talking standing on the shore, pointing a finger and saying "that way", and everybody just pushes off the boat in the general direction and hopes.'

'Well, a few of those boats went off course. Not surprising. They couldn't all stay within sight of each other. But just one boat, that's all we're concerned with. Somewhere out in the middle of that sea, nearly at their destination, maybe a few leagues out past the Principalities, they lost the other boats and got swallowed up in a fog. And in the middle, they found an island. Just a little thing, but it didn't look natural. All made out of big blocks of stone, put together to form a kind of cave that seemed to float on top of the water. Well, they went in. They would, wouldn't they? And inside, the tunnel just went on just about forever. They sailed their baot right into the cave mouth, it didn't have a floor, and the tunnel went on and on. Way longer than it could possibly have been judging by the size of the thing from the outside. And right at the end of this bloody long tunnel, you know what they found? Just a message, scrawled into the stone in big letters that they'd never seen before, but somehow understood - '*what are you seeking*?' 

 Well, the tale gets kind of confused after that. Only one lived to tell it, woke up on the shore of Orgalos with that question burned into his mind for the rest of his days. He couldn't remember what his answer was, but apparently it was good enough. No one ever saw any of the others again.'

 Even Samea had apparently been listening to the story, as her book was lying open on the table, face down, and she was looking intently across at the half elf telling the tale. Vel seemed to have drifted somewhat, focused on the story, but he seems to come back to himself at this point and the ubiquitous grin returns to his face. 'So, what do you think? That the kind of thing you were after? Who's going next?'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2004)

'Humans can't see in the dark.  How were they supposed to read a message scrawled on a wall miles inside a long cave with no light?'

Massif blurts this out without even thinking, and immediately curses himself under his breath once more.

_Oh for the Host's sake, dwarf... just SHUT UP!!!  You aren't helping things here!_

Before Vel or any of the others can react to this obvious slight that Massif gave to what was actually a very interesting (and probably not meant to be taken as fact) story, he immediately backtracks his words and tries to soothe over what he is sure are six sets of ruffled feathers... or at the very least five sets, as he isn't sure the warforged even understands what he's saying, let alone the snide intent that his words have been dripping with.  

'Um... what I mean is... um... no... not that the humans didn't have light necessarily... it's just that... well, they could have read it... magic perhaps?  Yes... magic... words were glowing maybe, or perhaps they got off the boat first to collect wood for fire and torches before venturing into the cave... or... well... um...'

_Just keep talking, you idiot... you're digging yourself a hole wider than even that Digger probably has ever actually done._

'Uh... nevermind.  Good story.  Very good story.  I'm not one for stories myself.  Heh heh... uh...'

_Introduce yourself, you babbling moron!_

'My name's Massif, by the way.  Massif Dardungren.  Sorry.  I should've said.  My fault.  My fault.  Nevermind me.  Ignore me.'

It is hard to tell because of the long beard and moustache that covers pretty much most of Massif's face, but he does in fact turn a bright shade of red from embarrassment.  Once more he has put his foot in his mouth as is customary for a creature who is about as charismatic as a block of wood... although to be honest, even a block of wood knows when to just lie there and do nothing.

Massif realizes that thus far he has managed to insult two people outright, just by being an obnoxious jerk who doesn't know when to keep his big yap shut.  So although the voice inside is head is telling him to just lean back and quit while he's behind, he decides that he needs to make at least one final attempt to make things right... otherwise this is going to be a very long trip.  He just spent several weeks in the company of a halfling clan, 95% of which couldn't stand to look at him by the end... and he isn't looking forward to duplicating that experience.  Gathering up his courage, he begins to speak...

'Uh... yes... Massif's my name... Massif.  I'm uh... originally from the Mror Holds.  Not much of a talker, really.  Probably could have guessed, right?  Heh heh.  Um... yeah.  Well!'

'Stories.  Yeah, stories.  Well, I uh... probably shouldn't tell one.  Not very good.  But that one really was.  Really.  "What are you seeking?"  Yeah.  Good.  Very good.  Interesting idea.  Makes sense too... bit of a gag isn't it?  Go through an immensely long tunnel, obviously you're looking for something.  Treasure perhaps... something... and whomever got there first and got whatever was in the tunnel, what better way to make fun of the next batch of people coming through than to taunt them with a little slogan like that?  Heh heh... Kind of like if they had written "TOO LATE!"  Heh heh... that would have been funny.  Yeah.  Very funny.'

((Diplomacy *untrained*: [12] - 2 = 10))

And once again... having shot his load in an attempt to soothe things over, he looks back down at his feet and tries to avoid the eyes of the rest of the passengers.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Clearly amused by the dwarf's babbling, Vel just grins wider. 'Glad you liked the story, fella,' he laughs as Massif finishes. 'Gotta say, that's not an interpretation of it I'd ever heard, but there you go. Always nice to get a second opinion on something, huh?'


----------



## Sorren (Nov 10, 2004)

The mention of Sarlona, and the real or imagined eye contact, was enough to get Sorren's full attention. He looked hard at Vel, and slowly, carefully, probed his mind a second time, just to be sure. _Does he know something? Maybe he has just heard of Sarlona through stories... If he is from the Dark, he is sloppy giving me a look like that. I'll have to keep an eye on him...I wish Uncle Jaken were here._

The half-elf went on to claim ignorance regarding anything else related to Sarlona, and ended with a little story he had never heard. When he was finished, and after Massif gave his own rather amusing interpretation, Sorren stepped forward.

For my own part, I have no story I wish to tell. And, while I mean no disrespect friend Vel, I'm concerned that our time may be better spent taking precautions against possible attack. House Deneath certainly seems to think it a possibility.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> For my own part, I have no story I wish to tell. And, while I mean no disrespect friend Vel, I'm concerned that our time may be better spent taking precautions against possible attack. House Deneath certainly seems to think it a possibility.




Massif opens his mouth as if about to say something quickly (and no doubt rudely) in response.  But then his brain catches up with his tongue and he holds off for just that split-second which allows him to rephrase what he is about to say.

'That's... not... necessarily true... Mister... Khadiir, was it?  No, I think that if the House really believed this was anything other than an honor guard to make the owner look more important... they would have sent some of their Marked members of the Defenders Guild to accompany this vessel, rather than just a bunch of "for hires" like ourselves.  I'm actually a member of the Defender's Guild, and even I don't ever see any of the important jobs that come their way.'

'Obviously this person has money.  Lots of it, based on how nice this place looks.  And it's probably a status symbol to have guards at all on the vessel as it goes cross-country.  But the fact that we're here rather than full House members probably says one of two things... either this job is so meaningless that isn't worth Deneith's time... or this job is so DEADLY that they didn't want to risk their own members.  And if that's the case... then the owner is unknowingly... or even more depressing a thought, KNOWINGLY... flying us to our deaths, and no amount of precautions we take'll do us any good.'

'Just a thought.'


----------



## Sorren (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorren looked at the dwarf a moment, giving himself time to pick his words carefully. No amount of precautions we take will do us any good? We do not even know what we face, much less it's strength, and you have already given up? We were paid to protect this vessel sir dwarf, and I for one intend to do just that. We will not occomplish this by sitting around sharpening swords.

He turned to the others. But he has a point. There is obviously gold flowing through this ship, yet we are hardly an "honor guard". We are also not the typical guardsman used for common guard duty. So we know two things, our employers could afford a better honor guard but they instead chose to employ...us. 

He motioned to everyone in the room. So why would they do this? A proper honor guard would draw attention. That's its purpose after all. We few look more like people booking passage than a group employed for guard duty. So are they keeping the fact that they needed extra guards a secret? If so, why? The answer to this may not directly concern us, but what does concern us, is the fact that, for whatever reason, they felt they needed more guards. And by the looks of you fellows, they wanted someone a cut above the rest. He nodded at Digger. You do not employ a warforged as a guardsman unless you need something guarded, or you want to make a statement, and we have already estabolished that we as a group would be a poor honor guard.

Looking at Digger he added, I do not know what you are being paid, but I can assure you that House Deneith is getting a lot more coin than you'll ever see for contracting you out. Warforged employees are a status symbol with merchants and nobility, and go for considerably more. So, since you aren't being used as a status symbol, you can bet you were hired for your kind's penchant for warfare.

I will be surprised if we make it to our destination without earning our pay, he said finally, looking at everyone. They are expecting a fight, or they are taking extra precautions to protect something important. Maybe both...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2004)

Samea looks unimpressed, but Vel's eyes widen as Sorren speaks. 'You know what? I'd just bet that this ship's hiding something. That's what I think. You said it yourself, you fellas aren't any kind of honour guard. I wouldn't even have known you weren't just passengers like myself if Dresda hadn't mentioned that you were guards before she rushed off. So I reckon they don't want folks to know that they've got a whole lot more to protect than it looks like. Bet all of yeh a silver, I would.' With that he pulls a silver coin from his pocket and starts toying with it, spinning it between his fingers and tossing it in the air. It doesn't look like he's seriously intending it as a stake though. You get the feeling that he was perhaps just getting carried away with Sorren's idea rather than actually talking from any knowledge of his own.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 11, 2004)

Systar, taking in the stories and the subsequent discussions with great intrest decides to join in.

'Since we have delved into the realm of the wildly speculative, I have an idea to add to the mix.  In the rare times of war amongst my people, if ever a truly legendary warrior was taken alive in battle, he would be given an honor guard to escort him to a secure location and hold him there until his loyalties could be swayed, or his ransom paid.  The esteem of a truly legendary warrior could be counted by the numbers of guards assigned unto him.  A true master such as my patron, Kelaerys Thousand-Stings, could draw many dozen honor guards.'

Systar glances around the room, checking for signs of understanding from his audience before continuing.

'My point, then, is, perhaps we are not guarding this vessel to insure nothing gets in and steals the contents...perhaps we are guarding this vessel to insure that the contents don't get out.  Like I said before, the realm of wild speculation.  All I know is that our employer said to relax, and I can think of few things more relaxing than exciting tales of adventures amongst new comrades-in-arms.'


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 11, 2004)

> '...or this job is so DEADLY that they didn't want to risk their own members. And if that's the case... then the owner is unknowingly... or even more depressing a thought, KNOWINGLY... flying us to our deaths, and no amount of precautions we take'll do us any good.'




_Guess we're getting to the point of the dwarfs foul mood after all.._ Celebren thinks to himself, still pointedly looking away from the group with clenched teeth and his arms crossed before his chest.

_How can a man possibly go through his life with absolutely no faith in himself or his future?_ 

'If you ask me, you got the tales end upside down Vel..' Celebren grumbles barely audible.

'Likely the last one returned, not because he had the right answer, but because he had not and despite of being given a second chance, he didn't know what he was seeking till the end of his days. The ones you never heard about again may well be the ones who found what they've been seeking. Or at least, they may have steered their little ropebound wreck of a life into a new direction.'

Finally turning around, the half-elf measures the motley gathering at the table, particularly the dwarf, with as fierce a stare as his blue, elvenlike eyes manage.

'It's merely a reminder to not get lost in some dark hole just because someone told you to. To go out there questing without faith in yourself or your purpose.' 

With a noncommittal shrug, Celebren looks out at the passing landscape once more, wondering once more if he'll be able to simply enjoy the beauty of the sky and the rush of completing his first mission the way he imagined it night after night on the hard bunk of the acolytes sleeping hall, meticulously counting the days and hours untill now. 

'If you cannot divine your purpose on this ship and question your place here, in combat prowess or in social standing, it must not be entirely our employers fault.'

_A! shiver me timbers.. just listen to yourself boy, preaching like the ol' priests at new spring day. Maybe I've really been to long in that monastry._




> 'My point, then, is, perhaps we are not guarding this vessel to insure nothing gets in and steals the contents...perhaps we are guarding this vessel to insure that the contents don't get out. Like I said before, the realm of wild speculation. All I know is that our employer said to relax, and I can think of few things more relaxing than exciting tales of adventures amongst new comrades-in-arms.'




_Just relax Celebren..._ he reminds himself, looking up at the fiery elemental ring. _That strange storyteller at least knows how to keep fiction and life apart, so you should too._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Massif does his best to control his temper as the talk of several of the members around the table really begin to get on his nerves.  Obviously the odd human and the khoravar (half-elf) have very high opinions of both themselves and their place in the world, and that bothers the dwarf to no end... mainly because of jealousy if he was to ever admit it to himself.




> 'No amount of precautions we take will do us any good? We do not even know what we face, much less it's strength, and you have already given up? We were paid to protect this vessel sir dwarf, and I for one intend to do just that.'




_Well good for you... hope your relatives can access your bank account at House Kundarak when the airship goes down in flames, if that's the case._




> 'If you cannot divine your purpose on this ship and question your place here, in combat prowess or in social standing, it must not be entirely our employers fault.'




Massif tries his best to keep his sharpened tongue on a short leash before going completely off on the whelp of a khoravar.

'I can certainly divine my purpose on this ship and I do not question my place here at all, Celebren... thank you very much.  I'm here because I was assigned to this detail.  No more... no less.  The rest of you might think you're so special that you're here because the gods reached down and chose YOU above all others to sit on a big cushy sofa and take an airship ride for a few days because of your intelligence, strength, tactical knowledge, and way with a weapon.  If you really think that highly of yourself... then good for you, I hope that kind of high-faluten attitude works for you.'

And now Massif's eyes narrow as he glances around the room.  And that short leash his tongue was on... starts to really stretch.

'Me?  I'm just a dwarf who is good with an axe.  One of hundreds of thousands.  And quite frankly, if this detail was really so darned important, then as I said previously the House would have sent REAL Guild members to do this job, rather than hire out a bunch of schlubs like us.  I'm sorry if that thinking takes you down off your high-horses, but I like to live in the real world, thank you very much.  And in my real world, a rich socialite with Thrones to spend wanted a bunch of guards on board, thinking that this trip actually meant something.  And House Deneith realized how completely stupid this was, and pocketed 9/10ths of the cash while dropping the last tenth on hiring us.  Now is that our employer's fault?  Not at all.  But don't look down on me just because I have both my feet on the ground and can be honest with myself knowing my place on this world and what I'm really doing on this ship.'

He looks over at the warforged, who is standing quietly on the side and taking everything in.




> 'I have dug the graves of over three hundred men, women, and children in my yesterdays. However, House Deneith did not hire me for my skills with the spade, but for my knowledge as a builder of things.'




'At least Digger seems to know who he is and where his place truly is in the world.  He was a gravedigger who now builds stuff...'




> 'You do not employ a warforged as a guardsman unless you need something guarded ... you can bet you were hired for your kind's penchant for warfare.'




'...unlike what role you'd put upon him Sorren, of him being here because of some supposed ideal that "his kind" as you put it are automatically going to kick major ass.  I don't know where you get your ideas that all warforged are these grand warriors... but if you even just listened to what he said instead of making presumptions that because this job is sooooooooooo important that they HAD to bring in a warforged master of war to help out... you would have heard that he was a digger of graves.  And now he builds things.  No more... no less.  He's not some sort of weaponmaster who will be the saving grace of all of us because of his martial skill.  Again... many of you seem to be putting much more emphasis on this gig and your place here than needs to be.'

He drops his eyes back down as he again realizes that his angry rant has probably had the exact opposite effect of what he was trying to get across, and that he's just made more enemies unecessarily within the group.  It's not the first time, and until he's finally allowed to get off the road and go back home, it certainly won't be the last.

'Sorry for being harsh.  But just because I know my place is low, doesn't mean I like those who are above me talking down to me.  Especially when you haven't earned your place that far above.  So never mind me.  Just go about your business and try to figured out what precautions we can take to keep the monsters, spies, and assassins from killing us all.  I'll just try and sit here quietly.  Maybe Vel should tell us another story... since listening to him was probably the most peaceful time we've had on this ship thus far.  I know I'd like to hear another.'


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 11, 2004)

> 'I can certainly divine my purpose on this ship and I do not question my place here at all, Celebren... thank you very much. I'm here because I was assigned to this detail. No more... no less. The rest of you might think you're so special that you're here because the gods reached down and chose YOU above all others to sit on a big cushy sofa and take an airship ride for a few days because of your intelligence, strength, tactical knowledge, and way with a weapon. If you really think that highly of yourself... then good for you, I hope that kind of high-faluten attitude works for you.'




Laughing mirthlessly the young half-elf responds.
'In this, Massif, lies your mistake I believe. It is certainly not me who goes through his life downtrodden and subdued, meekly accepting the fate some higher force or another has chosen and bestowed upon me. 
I was born lower than your wretched self-pity could possibly phantom and it was I who chose to go beyond it.

Emphazising his words with a tip, first to his temple and than to his heart, Celebren continues.
'I know what I am seeking and I believe that Dol Dorn favors the brave, those who are willing to take on a fight - and fight to win - in every aspect of their life, just as I believe that there will be no clemency for those afraid to make your own destiny. Not in this world or the next.'




> But just because I know my place is low, doesn't mean I like those who are above me talking down to me. Especially when you haven't earned your place that far above.




Shaking his head sadly, the young priests bitter anger seems to be spend.
'There is no high place, nor a low one. There is only your place and all the wrong ones. If you spend your life seeking the one your own, it will be a life lived well.' 

_Obviously the Abbess send me here to learn why priests age so quickly, why a bit of optimism sometimes requires more work than building a soaring cathedral. 
Did she maybe hire that strange dwarf just to set me up with a test? If his bitterness wasn't so sincere, on would come to that conclusion._

'Anyways, I think I've had my share stories for the day.'

With another low bow, Celebren resigns from the gathering and walks over to the ships prow, staring at the passing clouds and thoughts.


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2004)

As those in the room with him erupt into a battle of philosophy, conspiracy and social class status Digger tries to take it all in and see all the various points of view, but fails in the task. While he knows he should speak, nothing in his _life_ has prepared him for such a situation and he knows his words would do little to help those around him. 

_If there is danger to them ahead, could it be greater than what they face among themselves now?_

As an uncomfortable silence spread in the room, Digger's voice carried through the room easily and it seemed almost too loud to his ears.

'I do not hold any illusions that when people see me, they first see the death and destruction that many of my _brothers and sisters_ have caused, as it is a reputation that we have earned for ourselves time and time again. However, when House Deneith hired me, they knew they were not hiring a mindless killer and I had hoped that those who I travelled with would not think of me as such.'

Digger paused and looked once more at those around him and before his fear could steal his words, he pressed on.

'If there is danger ahead, we will face it and it will end in one of two ways. We overcome it, or we die. As my yesterdays have taught me, there is no room for anything inbetween. In the between time, snapping at each other like caged dogs will only weaken the ore of a sword that has not yet been forged and brittle iron will not withstand many blows.'


----------



## Sorren (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorren just stared at the dwarf as he went through his rant. It seemed Massif had missed the point entirely. When he was finished, Sorren decided that an argument was a lost cause. The dwarf was in an emotional state and was obviously beyond reasoning with. Instead, he decided to point out the obvious, and let the dwarf draw his own conclusions. Again, he motion toward Digger.

Perhaps I am mistaken, as I am not privy to the inner workings of House Cannith, but as I understand it, the warforged were created for war, not carpentry, nor grave digging. I suspect that while Digger here may have chosen another vocation for itsself, it was created to perform some duty during the war.

He looked at Digger. Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but I assume craftsmanship was not your intended purpose, or not your primary purpose at least? Sorren had heard stories of warforged artificers who augmented the other warforged in their unit. Even still, the end result simply meant more effective warriors.

He turned back to the others. Which only makes this more suspicious. Why hire a warforged to act as a guard if it has forsaken its role as a soldier but is not playing the role of show-piece? 

Sorren's time living in Sharn had granted him the opportunity to meet several warforged. And while he had trouble understanding how, he knew their minds functioned like that of any other sentient creature. He hoped the term "show-piece" hadn't offended Digger. In fact, he realized he should find out whether Digger considered itself male or female. It might also take offense to being called "it".

It simply boils down to this. I don't like sitting around doing nothing when it looks like there is a good chance we will be attacked. He looked at Massif. Though you are welcome to sit here and accept what lies in your Path, I for one preffer to look ahead, and place my footsteps carefully. 

With that, he turned and headed up the stairs. He had never been on an airship, and he certainly didn't want to let the opportunity go to waste. Maybe on the deck he could find their employer and get information out of her. The view from the sky would simply be an added bonus.

((OOC: My post was still being written when Badger posted above. Hopefully it will still make sense.))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2004)

((I think I should make the situation a little clearer, since people seem to have conflicting ideas on where they actually are in the airship. Firstly, Sorren is right in thinking that you are currently below decks, and that the stairs that were on your left as you came in lead up to the deck. To your right as you came in were the benches on which you have been sitting, each one with a table in front of it, and beyond them the back of the ship's hull. Hence Zweischneid, for instance, was mistaken when he talked of looking up to see the fring of fire around the ship. In order to see it you would have to go up to the deck as Sorren is now doing)) 

 Vel has listened with clear interest to all the different points of view, and seems to perk up even more (you wouldn't have considered it possible if you hadn't seen it) when Massif suggests another story. He politely allows Digger and Sorren to speak before leaping on this chance, however, and when they do not second the request he looks a little deflated. When Sorren leaves for the deck, though, he seems quite cheerful again and, getting up off the bench in a very leisurely manner, calls out as Sorren leaves 'Well, that's a good idea if ever I saw one. Never have seen the view off the deck of one of these things...' With that he strolls after Sorren. It doesn't seem to occurr to him that the lack of an invitation might call for hesitation or consideration.


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> 'Perhaps I am mistaken, as I am not privy to the inner workings of House Cannith, but as I understand it, the warforged were created for war, not carpentry, nor grave digging. I suspect that while Digger here may have chosen another vocation for itsself, it was created to perform some duty during the war.'
> 
> He looked at Digger. 'Please, correct me if I'm wrong, but I assume craftsmanship was not your intended purpose, or not your primary purpose at least?'




Digger's head turned to face the warm blood who spoke to him as in the tone he had come to expect from the world around him. Digger's voice seemed oddly distant as he spoke, as his mind's eye recalled the moment of his awareness.

'While it is true that my kind were created to be nothing more than tireless pawns for those who waged war, I am not sure what purpose those who shaped this shell I wear had in mind for me. I am only aware of what Bataner's purpose was for me. I was a digger of graves for him and I completed that task when it was required. That was my world until the day the world began to move on and I moved with it.'

Digger's eyes locked onto Sorren's as he spoke and his tone, flat and emotionless up to this point, grew hard and flinty.

'I chose the path I walk. There was no absent god's hand guiding my creation, no wind of fate blowing across my face as my eyes opened, there was only death to greet me. However, I do not fault death for being death, as it was death that gave me the desire to find life and grasp the joy in the art of creation that proves my existance.'



			
				Sorren said:
			
		

> He turned back to the others. 'Which only makes this more suspicious. Why hire a warforged to act as a guard if it has forsaken its role as a soldier but is not playing the role of show-piece?'




'It was hired because as it learned from death, it became aware of how life and magic are tied together in bonds that can be harnessed and captured if it only focused its will to do so. It learned the secrets of science and how turn those secrets into useful tools for those it would one day meet. These are the reasons it believes that it was hired, as it would one day like to be seen as what he is, vice what it once was.'

Digger felt for the first time in his existance what the warm bloods called frustration. While he did not understand why the one called Sorren could not see him as anything than another tool to be used vice who he was, or rather trying to become, he knew that this blindness was making him feel slightly agitated and it was another feeling he was not prepared for.

_How do they do it? How do they cope with so many conflicting emotions racing through them all the time?_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 11, 2004)

As he watches Sorren and then Vel go up the stairs to the upper deck, Massif turns to face Digger.

'I'm with you, Digger.  I know what it's like to live under the idea of being one thing then all of a sudden having things change on you and you become something else.  I grew up from childhood believing I would one day join my family on the front lines, defending my clan from others who would do us wrong.  But then my father decided that I'd be better served being hired out to House Deneith as an extra axe, so that the clan could bring in extra monies.  Thus, I got pulled out of my home and have been wandering around for months now, being something I'm not used to being.'

He grimmaces with the thought of what he currently is.

'The only difference between us is... you got to make a choice as to whom you've become.  I wasn't so lucky.'

His eyes flash back to the stairs where he last saw both of the other men disappear from sight.

'And don't worry about that Sorren guy... I think he sees only what he wants to see.  He'll see you for whom you are soon enough.  But I'll see you as you want to be seen.  A builder?  An artificer?  Works for me.  That's what you are.  Digger The Constructionist...'

And he gives the warforged an uncharacteristic smile.


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2004)

While Digger was uncertain if his facial features would allow him to express irony, he was very capable of feeling it internally.

_And how would you see Digger the Constructionist if you knew he gained his freedom by killing to achieve it..._

Looking down at Massif, Digger shrugged his shoulders imitating the action of the warm bloods as best he could.

'In the end, is not perception in many ways reality? The world will move on as it must Massif, and if there is one thing I have learned it is that if we are not careful, the world will move on without us. You must be careful that this does not happen to you, as if it does, you will become nothing but a mere shade of yourself in its passing. Little more than a specter who always wonders why they were left behind while others were not.'

Wondering if the dwarven warm blood could understand the meaning behind his words, Digger stopped talking fearing he would sound foolish to the man.

_Many will not understand how you see the world Digger...keep it simple and true...it is the best way..._

'Shall we see the deck above Massif?'


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 12, 2004)

Systar watches and listens, especially intrested in the exchange between Massif, Sorren, and Digger.  After Sorren heads above-decks, Systar goes to his pack, pulls out his head-wrap, and ties his mask to his belt, listening to Digger and Massif's conversation.  As he is putting on his head-wrap, a thought strikes Systar and he does not hesitate to speak it.

'Digger the Constructionist, you are in a truly unique position that I envy.  True, you do not have the benefeit I have, the stories of a truly great ancestor to guide your actions, to guide the story of your life.  I live as Kelaerys Thousand-Stings would have lived in hopes of making something of his spirit eternal: he is a hero from the first days of my people's independance.  He is one amongst the heroes who made a place for my people in this world.  But this advantage you have my friend:  YOU shall be amongst the heroes of the Warforged race.  It is you the Warforged of the future will remember, yours is the story that will be told.  You have a path to blaze and, lest my ears deceive me, you have the will to walk this path and become a hero unto your people.  The songs they will make of you Digger the Constructionist...oh the songs!'

Systar becons to Digger and the others still below-decks to follow before taking his bow and bounding up the stairs to see the deck of the airship.

_And one day...the songs they will sing of me and MY quest as well!_


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 12, 2004)

Staring out at the blue sky and the miniature landscape rolling by below the ship, Celebren quickly finds his anger dissipating.

_No use in holding a grudge I guess. Likely as not, this journey will turn out to be no more than some quiet and peaceful days of sailing in the sky. Why spoil that all by worrying about that stupid dwarf?_

Rolling his head and shoulders to relax himself, Celebrens gaze turns back towards the ship and its crew, intriqued by the similarities and differences of sailing an Airship compared to a regular one. 

_I wonder where those people got all those dark notions about being set up by the shipowner and dangerous freights being locked up in the cargo hold. Clearly noone would misuse such a splendid ship for some hazardous crime. Or would they?_

Shaking his head with nervous laughter, the half elf scolds himself in hushed tones.
'This is what its coming too eh? Your already turning paranoid like the rest of them.'

_Better get those foul thoughs out of your mind quickly_, the half elf reasons with himself.

Loosening his tense muscles once more with a short breathing exercise he lets his blue eyes wander the deck for a few idle sailors to talk to. 
'Ahoy there' he greets, walking over to join them. 'a splendid day today, is it not?'




--------------------------------------------​
Ooc:
Assuming there are crewmembers willing and able to talk a moment, Celebren will try to engage them in a casual conversation and politely make some inquiries about (1.) the ships cargo and (2.) the shipowner.

((Gather Information = 16 + 2 = 18))

If you want to play out the conversation, just ignore the dice...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 12, 2004)

Those who climb up to the deck come up to find themselves on what is, in fact, surprisingly similar to the deck of a ship in many ways, even down to the mast and rigging. You rather suspect that at some point this vessel may truly have been a seafaring ship that has been converted into an airship. In fact from where you stand you cannot see over the chest-high barriers at the edge of the ship and so the only hint that you are not aboard a perfectly ordinary boat is the great ring of elemental fire that arcs high over the ship. It crackles and roars quite loudly, though the noise is partially carried away by the wind so that by the time it reaches you it sounds distant and faint. Straight ahead of you as you come up the stairs is a door, perhaps 20 feet over the deck, which clearly leads into the captain's cabin, built into the raised stern of the ship. On either side of the cabin, and thus at the extreme port and starboard edges of the ship, are staircases that lead up to the stern.((hope I've got all my nautical terminology right...)). 

There are a few deckhands going about their business around the ship, some of whom give you a friendly nod or passing greeting and some of whom simply ignore you. Celebren, you manage to engage a couple of the crew in conversation for a few minutes and manage to drop subtly leading questions. The crew are not completely sure about the cargo, although from what they say it seems they usually do not enquire too deeply, seeing no reason to do so. The bulk of it consists of a pile of crates, which none of them find at all unusual. It is standard practice that any additional small, delicate items for transportation are held by the captain and there might be a few such items - there often are. The captain, it seems, is very well liked amongst the crew and they'll not hear a word against her. It seems she has a somewhat dubious past, and it is very obvious that she is a privateer with no house affiliations. You have to be very careful when talking about the captain not to make the wrong sort of intimations, for it seems obvious that she is not entirely on the level and the crew do not take kindly to anything they might see as an accusation. ((Impetus lies with you - if you want to roleplay something out, that's fine, if you roll then I'll give you a summary as above))

 Anybody looking over the edge of the ship can see the lands of Aundair slowly slipping away beneath them. At the moment you seem to be travelling over a small town, though none of you can guess which one. Far below you, if you squint, you can pick out the townspeople going about their business, looking from up here for all the world like a colony of insects busily working to some incomprehensible purpose. About two hundred feet away from the ship, a flock of birds flies along, clearly puzzled by the ship as they match their pace to it quite well and fly consistently along side. From this distance none of you can make out what kind of birds they might be, and you do not recognise their cries, which are quite harsh and deep. That isn't particularly surprising though, given that none of you are native to Aundair.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2004)

The harsh cries of the birds off the side of the airship reverberate through Massif's ears.  He goes over and climbs the right-hand side staircase to the top of the stern, so that he can look out over the edge to the lands below, as well as look back to all the crew and fellow party members below him.

_This is ridiculous.  Why do I do this?  Making enemies all over again, eh you stupid dwarf?  Maybe the human is right... maybe I need to stop worrying about myself and instead keep my mind and heart ready.  You ARE a warrior for Host's sake... why don't you start acting like one?_

Deciding that perhaps it IS in fact time to take a pro-active stance, even if he doesn't truly believe it's necessary, Massif calls out to some of his fellow guards.

'This is a good ship, my fellows!  Lots of quality vantage points.  Are any of you experts in the bow?  If so, you may want to come up here and check this area out... I think you'll find it most helpful in finding quality shot.'

He takes quick glance to his left as he sees a number of ropes tied off to the rail and strung up to the masts above him.

'If any one you have any nautical experience, you'll probably be able to take advantage of the ropes to move up there' ...he point to the mast above, 'and get some REALLY good shots.'

Massif moves back to the staircase and begins his descent from the stern to the deck, then wanders over to the door of the captain's quarters.

'I think my best position is right here.  Quiet honestly my one strong suit is taking a pounding, so I can defend this door for quite a while if someone was to attempt to break in.  This would give our archers... Systar, would that be you?... and perhaps Digger and Vel as well?... time to peg anyone off from above.  Sorren, you look as though you have skill with your blade... perhaps your best place might be guarding the door to below-decks?  And Celebren, from the looks of things you seem to have a bit of speed about you... so your skills might be best for covering everywhere else.  With your speed you probably can move around the cargo here... plus get below decks to help out the wizard below... Samea, was it?'

He glances back to the door leading below-decks as he realizes she is the only one of the group who did not make the journey up here to the top deck.  He then realizes even more surprisingly that he in fact just took a position of so-called leadership as he gave some suggestions as to where the group might best be if something were to happen.  This takes him aback, as all along he's been telling himself that he never wanted a position like that.  But once the time came to work out some tactical stategy, he fell into it more easily that he would have suspected.

_Hmm... well father, looks like you raised me well.  Hopefully someday I'll be able to use what you've taught me about combat to help our family, rather than a random employer such as this..._

And with that, he pulls the waraxe from his belt, and begin working on some practice swings while staying in front of the captain's door.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 12, 2004)

'... thats really amazing! ... But how does the vessel handle stormy weather? ... Wouldn't a strong gale or a mighty drench turn it off the course? ... How'd you cut a tight turn with that thing anyways and how fast can you make a dive or a steep soar anyways? ... ' 

Chatting curiously with the crew, Celebren hardly noticed the rest of the hired guard enter the deck until he hears his name shouted amidships.



> .. Celebren, from the looks of things you seem to have a bit of speed about you... so your skills might be best for covering everywhere else. With your speed you probably can move around the cargo here... plus get below decks to help out the wizard below... Samea, was it?'





_Oh great, now he's set on turning me into his messenger boy._ *sigh* _Well, but that was to be expected anyways I suppose. 
He certainly is right at setting up some strategy incase we'd really need to defend the crew and he did have the courtesy to learn my name after all._

'I guess thats my call.' he says, turning back to the crew while pointing at the commanding dwarf. 'Say, has one of you sailed this route with Captain .... ? Uh.. forgot his name.' Anyways, did ya sail this course before? Might be useful to know what threats we may be facing in these waters.. er, sorry.. these parts, so we can prepare accordingly?'

Lingering a few moments longer for some answers and good byes, the half-elf is still reluctant to join the rest of the hired mercenaries in their planning, even though he knows well enough that his duty on the ship is far more important than any personal grudges.

'By the Sword of Dorn, what kind of strange birds are those?'


----------



## Badger (Nov 12, 2004)

Digger's eyes took in the ship with an approving look, and while he had never worked with wood heavily, he knew that the time and effort it took in making this ship had to be great.

_What it must have been like to see this ship take flight for the first time. The skill it must have taken...the efforts among both those who work with the arcane and the physical...truly impressive indeed._

When Digger heard Massif mention his name among the ranks of the archers, Digger nodded his head and accepted his role silently.

'If that is the role where I can be of the most assistance, then I will do my best.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorren stood looking over the edge of the rail, seemingly lost in thought. There was quiet a view up here, not unlike the view from some of Sharn's towers. He turned away from it to survey the deck. _Where would be the best place to take defensive position? In front of the cabin maybe....what is that dwarf rambling about now?_



> Sorren, you look as though you have skill with your blade... perhaps your best place might be guarding the door to below-decks?




Sorren grinned slightly and nodded. Evidently Massif had decided to actually work for his coin, and in fact, shared Sorren's own idea. Not a problem, as his next thought for a post was indeed the passage to the below decks. It seemed the two of them shared the same tactical foresight.

He moved away from the rail and scanned the crew. For a second time, he drew upon the Will of his second soul, and touched the minds of those he could see, delicatly probing for dark intent that would mark their own soul blackened. [Detect Evil]

((Regardless of what he learns...))

He turned away from the crew and approached Massif before taking up his post. So what convinced you? You decide your life was worth fighting for, or did you just want to take my post? He added another grin at the end to show the dwarf that he was teasing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> So what convinced you? You decide your life was worth fighting for, or did you just want to take my post?





The quick word and grin from Sorren takes Massif aback for a split-second, as he wasn't expecting such a direct response from anyone, let alone the strange human that he's already had words with.  And to be honest, the fact that he was teasing goes completely over the dwarf's head as he stammers the beginning of a response.

'Huh?  What?  No, I uh... what...'

Before responding in a biting and defensive manner (as he is made incredibly uncomfortable with the face-to-face dialogue), Massif shuts his mouth to take a second or two to process the information that has just passed between the two of them.  Feeling a bit like Digger for the moment (where the risk of confusing each other's emotions and feelings seemed quite likely), he decides to file everything away and just answer simply and honestly... and hopefully give a response that Sorren is okay with.

'The ship... it's... well, we're here.  Instinct kicked in.'

He takes a second to look directly into Sorren's eyes to divine his attitude, and basically comes away with the feeling that he's ready to put the past behind them as they are now relating on a warrior-to-warrior level.

'I... do not have a problem switching posts if you believe you would be better suited to guard the cabins.  Atlhough I do know that I am not the most adept at navigating the narrow stairways throughout the ship.  I fear I might run the risk of being too slow should something occur below decks.'

Massif shrugs his shoulders and glances around at the movement on deck.

'As you originally offered the idea of taking up posts, I will defer to your call in this matter.  I put myself under your command.'

And with that, he delivers a rather serious bow of the head to Sorren... and it's obvious that the dwarf is being sincere.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 12, 2004)

Sorren was a bit taken aback by the dwarf's reaction. He respectfully returned the bow, and clapped him on the shoulder. I meant it in jest friend, the post is yours. I'll take the passage below deck. And I appreciate your gesture, and though I think it probably unnecessary, unity and teamwork are always an asset.

He glanced over at his post, not more than a few yards away. No point in sitting over there by myself, he said as he squatted down against the wall beside Massif. I should be able to get there quick, and I think a surprise attack unlikely. Short of teleportation or powerful invisibility magic, we should be able to see anyone approaching.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 13, 2004)

Upon reaching the deck, Systar takes in the expanse of sky, and peers across the Aundair landscape.  He lets out a yawp that is picked up and carried away by the winds.  He stands there a few moments, just feeling the wind in his face when he hears Massif calling his name.  

Systar looks up and, as if seeing the dwarfs high perch for the first time, rushes up the stairs to the highest point he can reach without having to climb anything.  He takes in the new and improved view, strings his bow and pulls an arrow from his quiver, taking a bead on one of the very strange birds as if to shoot.  After taking a look at the birds down the shaft of his bow, he starts aiming at targets on the ground, buildings and carts.  Systar is careful never to fire a shot.

'This is amazing!  I feel as if I could pierce the heart of any who walks the land beneath us!  Archers deserve the skys...thank you Massif for this gift!'

Following this proclomation, Systar lets out another whoop of joy and enjoys the wind in his hair, and the sight of the world down the shaft of an arrow.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 13, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> 'By the Sword of Dorn, what kind of strange birds are those?'




 One of the crewmen looks over at your explanation, peering at the flock with one hand raised to shield his eyes from the sun. After a few moments he shrugs. 'Damned if I know.' He turns back to his work, not seeming overly concerned. It may be your imagination but it seems rather as though the birds have veered a little closer to the ship while you have been watching them, their harsh cries a little louder now.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 13, 2004)

> 'Damned if I know.' He turns back to his work, not seeming overly concerned.




'Either way, those bird cries give me the shivers.' Celebren responds, straining to get a better look at the birds.

Frowning he asks 'Is there possibly a spyglass on board this ship somewhere? I'd like to get a closer look at them if possible.'

Hardly waiting for an answer this time, Celebren scans the ship, looking for someone on the lookout and quickly noting the elven storyteller at his raised position. Whatever the crewmans answer will be, Celebren falls into a quick trot across the deck, trying to reach the mercenaryguards amidships.



(_(roughly how many birds we're talking about?_))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2004)

The crewman shrugs again, seeming uninterested, but he obliges. 'Yeah, I'm pretty sure Dresda's got one. Go knock on her cabin door if you want.' He walks unconcernedly away to see to some other task as Celebren runs off. 

 The flock is certainly moving closer now, the harsh cries of the birds sounding ever louder. Seeing Celebren's agitation, Vel doesn't take long to catch on and get excited about this new point of interest. 'Wow... those are some odd birds. Never seen anything like them before, and I've been round most corners of Khorvaire.' A wicked grin spreads across his face as he leans across to Sorren, the closest person to him, and speaks in a hushed, mock-frightened voice, 'Y'know, I hear tell that the evil things that live in Khyber sometimes use flocks of birds as their spies. Send them out over the land to dredge up information on their enemies...' He straightens up with a laugh after leaving a dramatic pause. 'Course, you already knew that - and you probably had the sense to know it's not true, too. Every old woman from here to Zilargo tells their kids that to stop them from running off too far into the woods.'

((we're talking about a full flock. You couldn't possibly count how many, but certainly an awful lot, a few hundred.)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Having heard Celebren's request for a spyglass, the crewman's reponse to check with the Captain, and finally Vel's little tale about the threat of Khyber, Massif decides that as he is already standing in front of the Captain's quarters, he might as well help out.  He leans back and delivers a couple raps on the wooden door, just as Celebren runs up.

'Excuse me, Captain?  Got a spyglass handy?  Got some interesting wildlife we'd like to check out.'

Massif then gives a shrug to Sorren and Vel standing next to him, as he awaits the Captain's response.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 14, 2004)

> 'Excuse me, Captain? Got a spyglass handy? Got some interesting wildlife we'd like to check out.'




'My thoughts exactly' Celebren gasps, as he skips over a couble steps and ropes, sliding to a stop next to the gathered group. 

Turning back to see how much more distance the birds have closed, he inquires'
Has anyone here ever seen or heard of something similar? The crewman sure don't know what they are, and they don't sound all to friendly to me*.' 

With a thoughtful expression he adds. 
'Maybe we should ask the captain to get everyone but the most crucial people below deck? Just.. uh.. you know, just in case I mean.'

Glancing back towards the captains door, the young half-elf blushes deep red, hoping he hasn't overstepped his place with the last suggestions.





[edit]
((_Would the birdcrys be disturbing enough to worry about some sort of spooky, mystical effect? I doubt Celebren would come to such a conclusion without some big hint_))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2004)

The door opens inwards and the woman you saw below decks when you first came on board steps out, looking rather bemused. She has a spyglass in her hand and makes to pass it to Massif, opening her mouth to say something at the same time, when she notices the birds and her eyes widen in fear. 'Oh, Gods.' She steps rapidly past the deck and cries out 'All hands below decks! Seal the hatches after you!' The crewmen seem surprised and alarmed, but they obey quite quickly and make for the hatch, obviously trusting their captain's judgement. Turning back to the group, Dresda speaks in a more controlled voice, though obviously still worried and raising her voice to reach those not clustered around that area. 'Ready your weapons. Does anybody have fire? These things aren't easy to drive off without it.' 

 The birds are flocking ever closer, and you can start to pick out now what they look like individually. They are something like a crow, though perhaps a little smaller and with a longer neck. Their beaks are slightly hooked, and they have a patch of lighter feathers on their undersides.

((Zweischneid, there's no evidence of a magical effect from the birds cries - they are simply loud and unpleasant.))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 15, 2004)

Systar, with his bow already out and an arrow already knocked immediately turns his attention to the flock and looses an arrow at the first bird he can clearly distinguish.

'I am going to run out of arrows before we run out of birds!  What options do we have?'

((Attack Roll 13+3=16 (assuming farther than 30 ft.);Damage 5+0=5)) 

Systar reaches back into his arrow bag for another arrow until another option presents itself.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 15, 2004)

> 'Ready your weapons. Does anybody have fire? These things aren't easy to drive off without it.'




Feeling his own premonition confirmed by the Captains reaction and alarm, Celebren turns again to search the ship for anything of use. Frowning he responds.
'Your Vessel is - as always - surrounded by the blazing ring of fiery flames. If those birds are not scared away by that roaring element, no fire we could light would likely change their mind I think.'

Turning back to the Captain the young Monk inquires.
'But you seem to be familiar with those beasts Mylady. Even faced them before by the sound of it. What kind of beast are we facing here? Maybe, there are other options availible to us if we know more about this flock.'


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 15, 2004)

'The birds are not completely without sense. They can easily fly around the ring of fire. But a lit torch presents an obstacle much harder for them to bypass if it being swung into the midst of them,' Dresda says patiently, 'Though we may have the ring to thank for keeping them at a distance thus far. As for their nature - they are but birds, and should be treated as such. But even birds are dangerous in such numbers. I'll explain more at a more opportune moment; that's all you need to know to fight the things.' 

 With that she darts back inside the cabin, though she leaves the door open and is presumably therefore retrieving something rather than hiding. 

 Systar's arrow streaks swiftly into the flock and finds a mark, catching one of the birds in the neck. As it drops out of the sky, the effect on the flock is dramatic and immediate as they wheel round and descend on the ship in earnest, the entire flock making for Systar's position as a body. 

((Let's have initiative please. The flock is currently 20ft. away from the ship, slightly towards the stern end of the centre and about 5ft. above the level of the raised stern, which is in turn about 10ft. above the regular deck. By the looks of how fast they just moved, they could now easily reach any part of the ship they want to in a  round, although at the moment they are bearing down on Systar. ))


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 15, 2004)

> 'The birds are not completely without sense. They can easily fly around the ring of fire. But a lit torch presents an obstacle much harder for them to bypass if it being swung into the midst of them,'




'Alright. I guess you're right.' Celebren admits. 'Lets find something to drive them away with than.'

((Initiative d20(4) + 2 = 6)) 

Stunned momentarily by the birds vicious reaction, Celebren readies a pair of polished Shuriken between his right hand fingers and searches the surrounding deck for anything that might be used to light a fire. 

((Search d20(12) + 2 = 14 - preferably some oil and rags if no torch is available))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2004)

'I guess standing in front of this door isn't going to do us much good, will it?' remarks Massif.  With a nod to Sorren and Vel, he hoists his waraxe which he already had unsheathed, and makes for the staircase leading back up to where Systar is standing.

((Initiative [3] + 2 = 5))

+++++

*OOC:  On his turn, Massif will do a double move (60 ft.) to and up the staircase to join Systar up on stern.  Since his axe is already out, he will then ready his action the next round to swing against the bird swarm if/when they swoop down upon Systar and him. *


----------



## Sorren (Nov 15, 2004)

((OOC: My apologies all, I forgot to mention that I don't normally post on the weekends. I hope this isn't a problem. In fact, I didn't even have net access this weekend.))

Sorren seemingly tring to look at all of the birds at once, unbuckled his sword and slid it from his back. It would be hard trying to swat the creatures out of the air, but he didn't see any other choice.

He backed up with his back against the wall, and assumed a defensive stance.

Initiative [14] + 0 = 14
Readied action to attack the first hostile creature within reach.

He watched as Systar loosed the arrow. When the birds turned on him, Sorren called out: Systar! Get down quickly! The birds themselves may not be too much of a threat, but if they could knock the elf from his perch, the fall could be deadly.

He looked to Massif and then to the others. I doubt we'll have to worry about protecting the below decks. They were just birds after all, they couldn't open the doors. Let's just see how many we can kill!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2004)

'Excellent!  I have lured the birds into our ingenious trap!  Now would be an excellent to develop an ingenious trap! Apparently the ring of fire around this ship doesn't discourage them as much as I'd hoped.'

((Init 15+3=18))

Systar fires off one more arrow at a lead bird  ((12+3=15, damage 2+0=2))
and moves toward Massif, hoping his presence will discourage as many birds as possible.

'Any ideas?'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Massif holds the waraxe in his right hand as he keeps a squinting eye on the flock of birds.  The commotion down below of all the crewmen going below decks and sealing off all the doors, windows, and hatchways does nothing to disturb the dwarf's concentration.




			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> 'Any ideas?'




He steals a quick glance at the elf who has moved next to him, another arrow nocked and ready to fly.

'Nay, I'm afraid not.  I think we'll all just have to keep swatting them like so many flies.  I only hope we aren't "bitten" by them, as they say.  Wish I recognized what kind of birds they were...'

And he tightens his grip on his weapons handle, his action readied to swing should the birds swoop in close.


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2004)

_ooc: Sorry for being tardy, but am fighting major sinus infection in RL, and to be honest it is winning._

Digger watched as the first arrow was launched at the flock of birds that surrounded them and stared as they turned as one unit and flew towards those who were still on the deck.

_Unprovoked insanity...why could they just not let the birds alone?_

Bringing his crossbow up, Digger waited until he could spot a bird that was too close to one of his new companions before letting his quarrel fly.

_ooc: Rolled a 13 for init._


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 17, 2004)

((Initiative Order:
Systar (18)
Sorren (14)
Digger (13)
Dresda (11)
Celebren (6)
Birds (6)
Massif (5)))

 You all just have time to see Vel dart below decks with the crewmen before Systar looses another arrow, which connects as the birds group together and manages to disturb the flock quite considerably as it shoots unerringly into the middle of them and plucks one out of the sky. As the birds regroup and fly en masse towards Systar, squawking horribly, Dresda reappears, a lit torch in her hand. She throws another to Celebren, seeing him searching the deck fruitlessly. As the birds are about to fall upon Systar, Digger takes aim and fires a quarrel from his crossbow into their midst. 

 ((I need an attack roll from you Badger. Sorren, if you want we can assume that you've delayed thus far. Having made up his mind to swing at the enarest enemy, I see no reason why your character would then just stand there when nothing comes near him. The birds are acting as one, descending onto Systar as a flock. If any of them come near you, it will be after they've ripped him and anyone else in their way to shreds. Defcon, the birds are just about on you so let's have an attack roll please.))


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 17, 2004)

As soon as Dresda throws Celebren the flaming torch, the young Khoravar is on the move snatching the makeshift weapon from mid-air 2 strides later with his fighting hand. 
Without missing a stride the agile monk skips and springs up towards the flock, swinging across a barrier and landing in a low crouch next Systar, ready to swat the birds with the sizzling torch.

'Lets hope they do fear the flames.' he gasps.







((Not sure if that move would work out the way I described, but I got some nice rolls incase it does: 
    Tumble d20(20)+3= 23 (nice one isn't it?) / Jump d20(14)+2= 16))


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2004)

_ooc: I hope this first attack roll doesn't become a trend...*sigh* Attack roll: 5_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

As I assume this is considered a "swarm", I believe I get an AoO as they enter my square, correct?  If so, I will roll that out too.

Current AC: 18 / Current HP: 16 / Rounds of Rage Remaining: 9

FIRST ROUND
((AoO [14] + 4 = 18 / Dam [2] + 3 = 5 slash))
((Atk [12] + 4 = 16 / Dam [6] + 3 = 9 slash))

Massif will also do a move action to go opposite of Systar in order to set up a "flank" if possible around the bird swarm.

As soon as Massif is knocked below 8 HP, he will Rage on his next turn.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 17, 2004)

Seeing the elf in danger, Sorren surged forward, his blade at the ready. As he neared the birds, he crouched and slashed upward, into a mass of them, with his blade. 

Attack: [10] + 3 = 13
Damage: [9] + 3 = 12


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2004)

((You would indeed get an AoO, Defcon, except that they're not entering your square, they're entering Systar's, and he has no melee weapon with which to take it.))

 Digger's crossbow bolt makes little impact on the flock, their impetus continuing unchecked as the bolt picks of one of their number. Sorren, however, is able to make a broad sweep through the flock as they rush to their goal, and has considerable success. The birds' progress is slowed, if not halted, and as the flock parts to try to avoid the swing they lose much fo their coordination. Dresda rushes across the deck and up the stairs to the stern, though is not able to reach Systar before the birds do. Celebren too makes his way to help the elf, and with an impressive acrobatic display manages to find a quicker route that puts him in position to ward off the birds with his torch. The birds' rapid descent is unchecked, however, and they fall upon Systar as a mass, their razor sharp beaks and claws leaving bloody gashes as they set upon him ferociously. Massif is able to angle an axe swing so as to catch a large number of them without hitting Systar, with impressive effect. Though not a great number of the birds have been killed, Massif's axe swing obviously disrputed the flock considerably and they almost disperse for a second before diving back together to attack Systar with renewed vigour. 

((Systar, you take 2 damage at the end of the round. Also, give me a fort save please. You can post your actions for the next round now))


----------



## Badger (Nov 18, 2004)

Digger watched as the birds swooped down on Systar and saw bright vermillion streaks appear in numerous places on the warm blood's body.

_What beautiful efficiency...no wasted motions and every action designed to produce a maximum effect...simple, efficient, and beautiful..._

Reaching to the quiver of bolts at his side, Digger wondered how long they would want him to act as an archer for the group. While he felt there were other things he could do to help, the warm blood Massif had tasked him with his position, and if there was one thing Digger prided himself on, it was finishing an assignment.

As he loaded the bolt with a steady hand, Digger aimed once more into the mass and let his bolt fly.

_Attack roll : 15_


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 18, 2004)

((Fort Save 0+8=8))

It is all Systar can do not to fall to his knees, surrounded, beattered by the swarm, swallowing debris carried by the fell flock.  

Despite nearly wretching a number of times, Systar finds the energy to call out 'Our song shall be sung, and the tune of this verse is victory!' as he drops his bow and draw his scimitar in an anxious two-handed grip, seeing as his bow is clearly not going to cut it with the flock.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 18, 2004)

Whirling around in a half-circle to stand back-to-back with Systar, Celebren brings the flaming torch around in a sweeping roundhouse blow, designed to singe the flitting flock, rather than swat the birds from the air.


_If we'd only knew what these birds want. There seems to be no gain for them here and they move as directed by one single will._


((Attack d20(3)+2= 5... not gonna cut much with that))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2004)

((Sorry SS, you're gonna have to edit. Failed fort save means nauseated for one round; no actions other than a single move. Waiting on everyone else to post actions before I summarise the round.))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 18, 2004)

'By the gods, this is ridiculous!  Anyone have a net?!?  We could try to snag some of these stupid creatures!  Wouldn't be a bad idea to capture at least one for examination at the very least!!!'

Massif tries to position himself such that he is flanking at least one other person (if flanking is actually possible).  He then continues swinging his axe in a wide arc, while his large steel shield protects his eyes and face from the sharp beaks.

(If the flank is effective, he will put one point of gained 'to hit' into Power Attack, the other point will apply to his attack roll.)

With flank: ((Atk [14] + 4 + 1 = 19 / Dam [5] + 3 + 1 = 9 slash))
No flank:  ((Atk [14] + 4 = 18 / Dam [5] + 3 = 8 slash))

Massif will continue with this style of attack until the birds are all dead or dispursed.  So to save time, here is my next round's attack as well.  Insert it into the queue and use it if/when necessary:

(If the flank is still effective, he will keep one point of gained 'to hit' into Power Attack, the other point will apply to his attack roll.)

With flank: ((Atk [12] + 4 + 1 = 17 / Dam [8] + 3 + 1 = 12 slash))
No flank:  ((Atk [12] + 4 = 16 / Dam [8] + 3 = 11 slash))


----------



## Sorren (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorren, satisfied with his previous attempt, calmly reversed his grip on his sword and spun in a complete circle to deliver a horizontal slash through the boiling mass of birds.

Hang on Systar. These creatures will be vanquished soon enough.

Attack: [11] + 3 = 14
Damage: [3] + 3 = 6


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 20, 2004)

'By the Sword of Dorn, those birds are more elusive than they look!' the young monk growls frustrated as he sweeps the blazing torch again in a wide, smoketrailing circle so unlike the quick stings and thrusts he was trained to fight with. 

((Attack d20(6)+2= 8 .. again, I won't hit much I guess. How much damage does a torch do anyways?))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 20, 2004)

((Whoops, my bad, everyone had in fact posted their actions. Sorry, I guess I've been busy...))

 Systar struggles innefectually to get free of the birds that swarm over him, rendering him unable to take action. Luckily for him, though, the birds' coordination is already starting to falter and with a final decisive sweep through the flock by Sorren's blade, their tactics fall apart and suddenly they are noticeably no longer a flock but a number of birds, rather confused and unable to launch an effective attack or even defend themselves. They are easily chased off, and you are left in peace to watch the remnants of the flock flap hastily away.

 Dresda, who didn't reach the fight in time to take action, now walks up to you, grinning. 'Well, it's always nice when you find that money hasn't been wasted, don't you think? Glad to have found a use for you.' She surveys the state of Systar's wounds for a moment, which are still bleeding profusely and causing him a considerable amount of pain. 'Little bastards got you pretty bad. Wait there, I've got some medical supplies in my cabin.'

((Systar, you take another point of damage this turn from your wounds))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Massif looks around the deck and sees it littered with the corpses of bloody birds.  He walks over to one and leans down to get a better look, to see if there's any indication what kind of birds these might be, and/or why they even bothered to attack.

((Search [12] + 0 = 12))

'What a strange occurance!  Why would these things bother to come after us?  Especially in such large quantities!  It is a shame I am not more versed in the laws of nature, because I am completely stumped.  I wonder if these things have accomplished whatever it is they were trying to do?'

He stands up and looks at the band of mercenaries that surround him, all of which lent a hand in the ship's defense of the flock of birds.  Their heavy breathing, plus Systar's open wounds tell him that an answer to these questions of his would be quite helpful.

'Do you suppose these were meant to be just a distraction?  Might there be something else occuring at another part of the ship?  Captain... perhaps we should go beneath decks just to do a quick once-over.  I do not know what the wizard or the bard below might have accomplished, but it would make me feel better to satify my own curiosity... otherwise I'll be wondering what the point of these birds attacking was all day.  What say you?'


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 20, 2004)

> 'What a strange occurance! Why would these things bother to come after us? Especially in such large quantities! It is a shame I am not more versed in the laws of nature, because I am completely stumped. I wonder if these things have accomplished whatever it is they were trying to do?'




'Indeed,..' 
Celebren answers intriqued, the sputtering torch in his hand seemingly forgotten.
'.. because if the would have been mere scouts, as Vel suggested, there would have been no reason for them to attack us. And I greatly doubt they mistook us for birdfood.' 

Eyeing the returned captain suspiciously he asks ((Sense Motive d20(11)+2= 13))
'Besides, you seemed to know quite a bit about them Lady Dresda, did you not? You.. well..,  like their fear of open flames. Maybe you could tell us a bit more about this strange specimen of bird? Have you maybe noticed anything unusual below deck during the fight?'

Listening to Captain Dreda's answer, Celebren glances around the deck, trying to account for the rest of the mercenary crew, especially the whereabouts of Vel and Samea.
((Spot d20(13)+5= 18))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2004)

Massif finds little of interest about the birds. They would seem to bear at least a superficial resemblance to a crow or other carrion resemblance, though as mentioend above they are somewhat smaller and their colour scheme is a little different. They have sharp, hooked beaks that account for the unpleasant wounds suffered by Systar. Beyond that, little more can be seen. Nothing, at any rate, that helps to explain the attack.

The other presumed mercenaries are not yet in evidence. Dresda seems rather taken aback by your suspicion, and seems rather nervous as she replies 'these birds are fairly common where I come from, so I'm familiar with them. They're just pests, and they eat meat so sometimes they'll attack if you seem like a possible target. Fire drives them off.' 

 You get the distinct feeling she is not telling you the whole truth. At this point the hatch opens down on the deck and Vel pokes his head up, grinning as normal. 'Well, I see you did a good number on those birds. Should have been easy enough with a mage on your side, huh? I had no idea the old book worm was so spoiling for a fight as to teleport straight up here when we told her what was happening.'


----------



## Badger (Nov 22, 2004)

As the flock broke apart and began to scatter, Digger immediately lowered his crossbow and looked to the others to see what their reaction was going to be. Seeing them all begin to stand around the wounded Systar, Digger began walking towards them all.

_I wonder how badly the warm blood is hurt? Are any of them skilled in the healing arts?_

As he arrived, the warm blood called Vel opened the door and spoke of the female teleporting up here for the fight. Digger immediately began scanning the deck looking for her, as he did not recall seeing any magics unleashed into the heart of the flock.

'I do not wish to cause alarm, but I did not see her while facing the birds. How long ago did she leave your sight?'

_Where could she be? Did her transport spell go awry?_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Massif stands up from looking at the odd birds and shoots a look at Captain Dresda.



> 'These birds are fairly common where I come from, so I'm familiar with them. They're just pests, and they eat meat so sometimes they'll attack if you seem like a possible target. Fire drives them off.'




Her pretty poor excuse for an explanation gets under the dwarf's skin, and just for a moment he falls back into the hot-headedness he tried so hard to get past a couple minutes ago.

'Possible target?  Come on now Captain... let's be serious here.  How could a giant ship such as this with a band of fire right above us be considered a "possible target"?  Pardon me if I'm wrong... but aren't DEAD things just lying around more accurately be considered a "possible target" for birds like this?  I don't know much, but I do know that birds just don't go after LIVING, MOVING, AND BREATHING meat... they scavenge for meat that is already dead.  So there has to be another explanation.'

((Intimidate - untrained [12] - 2 =10))

Massif stands with his hands on his hips and glares at the Captain, trying to get her to come clean.  Just then,  Vel pops up out of the hatch.



> 'Well, I see you did a good number on those birds. Should have been easy enough with a mage on your side, huh? I had no idea the old book worm was so spoiling for a fight as to teleport straight up here when we told her what was happening.'
> 
> 'I do not wish to cause alarm, but I did not see her while facing the birds. How long ago did she leave your sight?'




Massif's eyes grow wide after this exchange and he really focuses in on the Captain now.

'Oh great!  Well Captain... any idea where this wizard you hired went off to?  That's it!  I'm going down below.  Something's not right here.  Who's with me?'

Without actually waiting for an answer, he turns and starts bounding down the steps to the main deck before advancing towards Vel at the hatchway to the decks below.


----------



## Badger (Nov 22, 2004)

Surprised at the reaction that Massif had to his words, Digger made a mental note to choose his words better in the future when the dwarven warm blood was around.

'I will follow him down, as it seems my words have caused him much stress. I do apologize Captain, as that was not my intent.'

Ducking to go below decks once more, Digger's longer strides quickly allowed him to catch up with the shorter warm blood.

'Where exactly do you plan on going Massif, and once we arrive there, do you wish for me to resume my tasking as an archer?'


----------



## Sorren (Nov 22, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for the delay...  

Sorren let the momentum of his fatal blow carry him into a flourish that would set up his next attack, though it appeared unnecessary. He frowned as the birds scattered in retreat. It had been good practice.

He wiped the blood from his blade, little though there was, and returned it to its place on his back. Seeing the others begin to gather in conversation, he decided to join, and got there just in time to witness another rant coming from Massif. Though this time, he agreed with the hot headed dwarf.

Massif has a point, he said, looking at Dresda. I think you know more than you let on, and if we are to continue offering our protection, I think it best that we clear the air of any mystery. I'll not have these people injured...he glanced at Systar...or worse... if it can be helped by simply offering Light in the Darkness.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 22, 2004)

> I don't know much, but I do know that birds just don't go after LIVING, MOVING, AND BREATHING meat... they scavenge for meat that is already dead. So there has to be another explanation.'




As puzzled as the Dwarf by this mystery Celebren scratches the stubbles on his chin, his head held slightly askew and his blue-and-silver eyes carefully studying the face of the Captain.

_Well, if that Dwarf and the Tin Man seek the missing Lady, I might well try to find out a thing or two about those birds. Like, where did they come from?_

'Hmm, we might.. well. Captain please excuse me could I borrow this!'
the young half-elf inquires with a disarming smile as he snatches the half-forgotten spyglass. ((Diplomacy d20(12)+3= 15))

'I'd like to see if I can bring some _Light_ to this riddle before we've sailed too far.'
With that, the agile Monk darts off, looking for the best vantage point to study the point of compass the flock came from. ((Search d20(16)+2= 18 + Spyglass if that helps some?))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 23, 2004)

The captain is looking more and more harrassed, and barely seems to notice when the spyglass is snatched from her grasp. She seems on the verge of an admission when Systar gasps in pain as he shifts and the bleeding of his wounds accelerates, and she leaps on the excuse like a drowning woman thrown a rope. She hurries over and inspects him with an epression of concern. 'He has been badly wounded, I think. Do any of you have the ability to tend his wounds?'

 Meanwhile, Vel flips acrobatically up on to the deck from his previous perch halfway up the stairs from the hold and holds the hatch open for Massif and Digger, though his attention seems to be fixed on what he can hear of the conversation up on the stern. 

 With the spyglass, Celebren can still see the remainder of the flock winging its way hastily away from the ship. He can also pinpoint the direction from which they originally came, he thinks, though there seems to be nothing special about it.

((Another point of damage to Systar))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Massif quickly hurries past Vel, who graciously holds the hatch open for him.  He gives a quick nod of what presumably is "thanks" (although with the dwarf, who really knows what he intended by it), and then moves back down to the observation deck.  The warforged follows right behind.




> 'Where exactly do you plan on going Massif, and once we arrive there, do you wish for me to resume my tasking as an archer?'




Massif stops short at hearing this, and turns around... a puzzled look on his face.

'Uh... why are you asking ME that question?  You know better than anyone whether your skills warrant using a crossbow or some other weapon or ability.  Don't tell me you've been standing around this entire time with that thing in your hands...'

He motions to the crossbow that Digger is still holding.

'...just because I said I thought you might be an archer?'

When the warforged makes no move to deny this fact, Massif's face scrunches up as if in pain.

'Cripes!  And here I was, telling Sorren you actually had a CHOICE in how you lived your life!  Do me a favor... "Digger The Constructionist"... you have free will.  Why don't you use it?  The last things any of us want is a puppydog following along at our heels just because we say "Come".  You do what YOU THINK is the correct course of action in a situation.  And if one of the rest of us makes a suggestion to you... YOU DECIDE whether or not it makes sense and if you should do it.  Don't just follow orders blindly... that's the last thing any of us want.'

The dwarf looks inward for a second.

'Or should I say "*I* want".  I have a hard enough time keeping myself alive, I don't want to be responsible for yours as well.'

Massif turns and begins looking for another door off the observation deck to perhaps some of the cargo areas of the ship.

'Now I'm going to go take a look at some of the other areas of this ship.  Would you LIKE to come with me, or would you PREFER to go back up on deck?  Your choice.  Although if you were to offer to come along with me, I _would_ be very grateful to have you watching my back.  Who knows what is going on down there.  What say you?'


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 23, 2004)

> With the spyglass, Celebren can still see the remainder of the flock winging its way hastily away from the ship. He can also pinpoint the direction from which they originally came, he thinks, though there seems to be nothing special about it.




'Would have been too easy I suppose.' 
the half-elf mumbles to himself a bit disappointed.

Lowering the Spyglass again slowly, Celebren shuffles back towards the Sorren and the Captain. 




> 'He has been badly wounded, I think. Do any of you have the ability to tend his wounds?'




'I am afraid not. My temple send me out with only my personal belongings. Besides, I'm no longer allowed near the herbal gardens since I ...  '

Biting down on his lip, Celebren avoids to spill the details of this particular incident even though he blushes notably. Quickly he turns to inspect Systars wounds, no less welcoming of the conventient diversion than the Captain just a moment ago. ((Heal (untrained) d20(18)+2= 20))*

'I meant.. uh.. I could try some bandages or a poultace to stop the bleeding. You wouldn't happen to have carry a healer's kit aboard?'
He inquires as without a hint of irony, as he returns the Spyglass to the Captain, his expression again growing more austere.

OoC:
* If Systars situation seems indeed critical, Celebren will attempt to stop the bleeding without a Healers Kit and an untrained heal check (+Action Point), if that looks like a feasable option. If a kit is availible, I'll use that instead of the Action Point.

Action Heal=>((Heal (untrained) d20(13)+d6(3)+2= 18))
Healers kit Heal=>((Heal (untrained) d20(13)+2+2= 17))


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 23, 2004)

Dresda nods, and hurries into her cabin. She returns with medical supplies and hands them to Celebren. Though the half-elf clearly has little expertise, he applies good sense and is able to patch up the wounds sufficiently to staunch the flow of blood. 

((Systar takes another point of damage while the capatain fetches the healers' kit, leaving him with 1 HP left. He now stops losing HP.))


----------



## Sorren (Nov 24, 2004)

OOC: Just to clarify, sorren is fine. systar is the one that's wounded.

Sorren stood watching over Celebren as he bandaged Systar's wounds. He looked like he was going to be fine and thus again, Sorren turned on the captain.

He is fine now. Now what was it you wanted to tell me?

Intimidation: [19!] + 4 = 23

The kalashtar's eyes bore into the captain's. She knew something, and he wanted answers. He wanted them now.


----------



## Badger (Nov 24, 2004)

Digger paused as Massif lashed out at him, yelling at him to make his own decisions and to do what he felt was best, but Digger knew that in this regard it was not as easy as it seemed.

'Massif, while it is true that I do indeed possess free will, it is not a gift I have had much practice with using. You are a soldier, you know of tactics and of making the best of the skills you see around you. I do not have that luxury and it is because I respect your knowledge that I asked what I did. If along the way, I thought I could suggest something to you to consider, I would, but until then, I merely wish to help you the best that I can. I do apologize that my words make it seem that I am nothing more than a wayward canine needing help.'

Digger's words were spoken simply and without malice, as he did not wish to set the volitile warm blood off again in this stressful time.

'I would very much like to assist you in your search, as I have my worries about the missing warm blood we seek. My former Master used the Dark Arts and since I took my leave from him, I will admit that I do not trust those who have dedicated their life to their mastery of magics as easily as most do.'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 24, 2004)

The warforged's words take the dwarf aback... and he looks at Digger for a good twenty seconds, trying to process what and how Digger reacted.  Massif is so used to people snapping back at him when he starts yelling that the completely unaffected response confuses the hell out of him.  He eyes Digger for a few more seconds, and there is an almost imperceptible twitch that occurs in his right eye.  Finally, his head cocked to the right... Massif slowly nods.

'Uh... okay.  Well... good.  Good.  I uh... um...

...good!  All right then!  Yes.

YES!

Right!  Okay... well then we should go.  Right?  Right.

Follow me.  Tactical... yes...'

He looks down at the crossbow in Digger's hand.

'Do you uh... have... uh...

Perhaps the crossbow isn't the best... um... you know...

...while we're below decks.  You see?  Yes.  See?  I um... maybe...

Well, do you have a sword or something?  Something... like a sword.

Or a mace... or axe... or uh... um...'

Digger stares back at him, and Massif has detected not a single trace of recognition or acceptance of his... "suggestion".

'Yes.  A melee weapon.  That would be good.  If you have one, that is.  If you have it, take it out and use that instead.  Yes.  Good.

Good?

Good.

Okay.  Well then... shall we go?  Um... uh... yes.  I think we should.  Let's uh... let's... go.'

And still having received no indications whatsoever that the warforged heard him, let alone will follow his directions (other than Digger's claim earlier)... Massif turns back around and goes to a door that he hopes will lead to the bowels of the ship.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 24, 2004)

never mind


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 24, 2004)

Systar greatfully accepts Celebren's ministrations, and walks over to the cabin wall and leans hard, weak from blood loss.

He listens to the accusations and outrages tossed around on the deck before speaking.

"You know, before we throw accusations every direction, I'd like to point out that the birds may not have actually been flying AT us before they attacked.  I assumed the captain knew them to be hostile, and I shot one, bringing the entire flock down upon my head.  I think the most pressing matter is finding our mage that seems to have missed her teleport."

After stating his opinion of the situation to whomever will listen, Systar sheaths his sword, gathers his discarded bow, and goes down to the lounge in order to find a comfortable chair in which to recover from his wounds.

((OOC Sorry for the delay))


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 25, 2004)

> "You know, before we throw accusations every direction, I'd like to point out that the birds may not have actually been flying AT us before they attacked. I assumed the captain knew them to be hostile, and I shot one, bringing the entire flock down upon my head. I think the most pressing matter is finding our mage that seems to have missed her teleport."




'I.. I think Systar is right. And even if they did attack the ship on purpose, we've driven them off. Thats what we're here for, isn't it?'

Celebren looks up sceptically at Sorren while he carefully puts the unused supplies of the captains herbal kit in order. Having once worked himself as a deckhand on a Lyrandar ship, he doesn't feel quite comfortably by the way Sorren is pushing the captain on her own vessel, but neither does he deny his own naggin doubts about Captain Dresdas sincerity.

Standing up again and addressing everyone that is left on deck (Dresda, Sorren & Vel, right?) he ask. 
'Did any of you know the Lady Samea? Or work with her before? Maybe if we'd know abit more about the Wizard, we might get some better idea on how to track her down.'

_Or if we can even trust her._ 
Celebren quietly adds with a frown.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 25, 2004)

((sorry Sorren, I know it seems a little far out, but Dresda rolled a 20 on her check to resist your intimidation ))

 Dresda seems taken aback by the intensity evident in Sorren's manner and seems to falter for a moment, but quickly rallies and looks defiantly back into his eyes. 'I'll not be intimidated on my own ship. Back off, lummox.' with a breezy laugh as she finishes her retort she pushes past him and turns to Celebren in time to hear his speech. 'Can't say I have too much idea of her reliability. I don't even know why she would try to teleport up here - she wasn't being paid to protect this ship, she was just a passenger.' She frowns, wrinkling her nose as she ponders this conundrum. 

 In the hold below Massif and Digger find the deckhands assembled at the bottom of the steps, looking up expectantly at them for any news. Other than that, nothing immediately seems amiss except of course for the absence of Samea. She is gone, along with all her things and the dragon-like creature that accompanied her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2004)

'Birds are gone, 'mates!  You might as well head back up.  I'm sure your Captain could use you now.  Any of you seen that wizard at all since the attack?  No?  You sure?  Crap.  Great.  Okay then.  If I doesn't look like anything's screwed up down here, I guess we're all set.'

Massif turns to Digger as the shipmates all begin filing past them to go back to their various duties on the ship.  The dwarf looks up at the warforged and shakes his head.

'This just isn't sitting right.  Captain freaks out about some stupid birds but then claims it's nothing.  Some wizard comes for a airship ride but then disappears into nothingness when barely a threat appears.  And my pants are riding up on me!  Ugh!  What a day!'

And with that, Massif reaches down and tries to pull out the wedgie.  He then turns and heads back to the stairs to go back up to the top deck to see if anything else of note has occured with the others.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 29, 2004)

OOC: Sorry for my absence. I've been on holiday vacation. Here's the deal; I do most all of my posting from work. Access to the net otherwise is limited, at best. That means that posting over the holidays will be sporadic. In addition to that, I've got another batch of training coming up on Dec 13-17. That means from Dec 11-19, I want be able to post very much. 

I should have mentioned this from the start, but to be honest, it just slipped my mind. If it's a problem, I'll bow out and let someone take my place.

Sorren just stared at the captain a moment, but decided to let the issue drop... for now. It was her ship after all, and that put her at the advantage. In response to her, he simply bowed. As you say...

He turned to the others. So where is this missing wizard? Sorren never really trusted anyone, but he held a special distrust for those who practiced the arcane. They tampered with forces they didn't completely control. Who knew what such things could do to their minds.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 29, 2004)

((Don't worry about it too much Sorren, I wasn't really expecting people to post over the Thanksgiving weekend. The absence from the 11th-19th should be fine, I'll run your character as an NPC and you'll get full XP and treasure for it. Thanks for letting me know in advance.))


----------



## Sorren (Nov 29, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> ((Don't worry about it too much Sorren, I wasn't really expecting people to post over the Thanksgiving weekend. The absence from the 11th-19th should be fine, I'll run your character as an NPC and you'll get full XP and treasure for it. Thanks for letting me know in advance.))




OOC: Thanks. After the first of the year, I expect to be posting regularly on week days.

Game on!


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 1, 2004)

> So where is this missing wizard?




'It doesn't seem the Lady can or wants to be found..' 
Celebren notes, his knuckles whitened with frustration.

Looking around to ascertain the location of the other half-elf, he adds.
'..but we should maybe try to find Vel. He was the last one who has seen and talked to Samea. If anyone can help us, it might would be him.'

'Say captain.. could you find someone trained in the healing arts to treat our companion Valenar, while we try to straighten out this whole mess?'

Nodding at Sorren, Celebren puts his white tunic in order and heads off to find the hopefully more talkative Vel.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2004)

Massif arrives on deck, presumably with Digger following behind (although it's possible the warforged went elsewhere as Massif wasn't really paying any attention to him).




> 'So where is this missing wizard?'
> 
> 'It doesn't seem the Lady can or wants to be found..'




Massif glances up at the rest of the group, and watches Celebren wander over to Vel, while Sorren stands still next to the Captain and Systar still lies on the deck, trying to recover from his wounds.

'Well she ain't downstairs anywhere.  Already checked.  Nothing seems out of place neither.  So who knows where she went, or why she was here in the first place.

And anyway... since our Captain doesn't seem to want to clue us in on anything... which of course is her right as she's paying our wages... I'm more than willing to call this little incident closed.  She can keep her secrets about these birds and who that wizard was... I'm only getting paid to make sure nothing happens to the ship, and thus I've done my job.  I'm going back downstairs and putting my feet up.

Hey Cap!!!  You got anything to drink on this barge?'

The dwarf looks up to the Captain to see what she says before he turns around and goes back down to the lounge.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 1, 2004)

Dresda looks more and more distracted, but seems relieved by Massif's statements. She smiles and nods at his last question.'Of course, I'm certain I can dig something up. I might have something to help you wounds, too,' she says looking over at Systar. She then walks back into her cabin. 

 Vel is easily found; he's still by the door that leads below decks, and looks rather surrpised by Celebren's assertion that he would be able to help. He raises an eyebrow at him, inviting any questions.


----------



## Sorren (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorren turned from the group and assumed his post by the door leading below deck. We do not know that the threat is gone. I suggest we return to our posts. The day is far from over.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 2, 2004)

Systar, down in the lounge area, rewraps his headwrap and places his Ancestor-mask back in place.  He procedes to take his still-strung bow and uses the string and his voice to play a steady, meditative trance-like song.  His voice begins shaky from loss of blood, but eventually grows in strength as he starts to feel less jarred from his combat encounter.  He is still very wounded, but in better control of himself showing it.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 2, 2004)

> Vel is easily found; he's still by the door that leads below decks, and looks rather surrpised by Celebren's assertion that he would be able to help. He raises an eyebrow at him, inviting any questions.




'Greetings!' 
Celebren halts with a slight formal bow, before sitting down next to Vel, stretching his stiff muscles. With a wide smile the half-elf adds.
'Hope I don't keep you from something important.'

'Anyways, as you sure know, we still haven't found the good Lady Samea, who so mysteriously vanished during this incident with the flock of birds.'
For a moment, the young Monk pauses, studying the other mans expression carefully, fully aware that he's likely outclassed in wits and trickiness by this one.

'And.. well, you happend to be the last of us who has seen her, as well as being the only once who had an actual conversation with her, since you met her before anyone of us arrived on the ship... '
Pausing again - and trying to appear nonchalant - Celebren waits for a response.

'Not that there is much to worry about I would suppose. But the matters of the Lady Wizards disappearance are quite bewildering, as I am sure you agree.'







OoC:
Just incase you need some rolls (feel free to ignore them)
((Diplomacy d20[19]+3= 22))
((Sense Motive (untrained) d20[16]+2= 18))


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 2, 2004)

Vel seems rather amused by Celebren's measured tones, and smiles as he asnwers. 'A conversation? Well, I'm certainly not sure I'd go so far as to call it that. I tried to talk to her, sure, but I think I would have had a more entertaining dialogue if I'd tried it with a plank of wood with a 'you're-distracting-me' expresison painted on it.' He chuckles for a moment and seems to think carefully for a second. 'As for why she left... not sure I can help you with that. I went down the stairs ahead of the crew, and I guess she must have heard something from the deck because she was already standing and had this enquiring kinda look on her face. So I just mentioned that we had some troubles with a flock of birds. She didn't even say anything, just waved her hands around, recited some mumb-jumbo, and disappeared. I pretty much assumed she must have come up to the deck to help you, though I can't pretend I had much idea why. She was just a passenger like me as far as I know, I don't think she was getting paid.' He shrugs. 'Not being much of a serious spellslinger myself, I don't really know how teleportation magic works. Maybe she just... missed? Hmmm... wonder where she might be now then?' A mishchievous grin spreads across his features as he seems to mentally review a few of the possibilities. 

 Having been away perhaps a minute, Dresda returns to the deck looking more distracted and put out than ever. She leaves two bottles sitting on the rail of the poop deck, one obviously some kind of liquor, the other full of a light blue opaque liquid, and then quickly retreats to her cabin with a muttered 'Give the other one to Systar'. It seems that perhaps further complications have arisen, but the Captain seems ill-disposed to talk about them now. Judging by the subdued and almost awed mood of the crewmen, it seems that it is very unusual to see Captain Dresda displaying less than a total handle on any given situation. 

((SS, can I get a listen check for Systar please?))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

((OOC Listen (1d20+1=21)))


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

As he composes himself, Systar distinctly makes out a scuffling noise. It is very slight, and almost hidden by the low hum the airship makes in flight, but his sharp ears pick it out nonetheless. He cannot pinpoint the location exactly, but it seems to have come from behind him, towards the rear of the ship's passenger area.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

Systar sits up and looks behind him, searching for the source of the noise.

"Who is back there?  If you have hidden yourself from the flock of demon birds, my companions and I have delt with the threat, and it is safe to come out of hiding..."


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 3, 2004)

> She didn't even say anything, just waved her hands around, recited some mumb-jumbo, and disappeared. I pretty much assumed she must have come up to the deck to help you, though I can't pretend I had much idea why. She was just a passenger like me as far as I know, I don't think she was getting paid.' He shrugs. 'Not being much of a serious spellslinger myself, I don't really know how teleportation magic works. Maybe she just... missed? Hmmm... wonder where she might be now then?




Absorbed in thoughts, Celebren repeatedly taps his fingers on the wooden furnish. With a resigned look, he sighs.
'Well I doubt we have someone on board who would be an expert on that kind of sorcery. But if Teleportation would indeed hold this sort of danger, it seems unlikely that Lady Samea would risk herself like this to cover a distance she could have walked in less than a dozend steps. 
From your description, I doubt the maindeck even was her intended destination. But thank you anyways. At least now I can halt the futile search for the misported Lady Wizard that our companions are currently engaged in.'

His blue eyes fixed on Vel, Celebren looks up once more with a curious smile and afterthought. 
'Say Sir Vel.. as we talk about destination. Where are you headed all alone on this trip...'

Blushing notably, the young monk quickly adds.
'if.. umh.. you don't mind that sort of question.'


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

Nobody replies to Systar's questioning, though the scuffling repeats.

 Vel looks up at Celebren with a raised eyebrow and a smirk at the young monk's evident embarassment. 'Why, of course not. What could a nice young man like me possibly have to hide? I'm on my way out to the principalities. I have some... business to conduct there.' 

 Obviously, this sound suspicious. Given Vel's expression and tone, however, you cannot quite make out if he is in fact just stringing you along. Certainly he is not making any serious attempt to sound innocuous - quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

Massif shuffles quickly over to the railing upon which Captain Dresda placed the bottle of alchohol, and grabs it with his meaty hand.  He yanks off the cork and up-ends the bottle into his waiting mouth... taking a long and satisfying slurp.  About halfway through he glances at the others on deck and finally remembers a semblance of manners, and he tilts his head back forward and swallows however much he had in his mouth.  With a wipe of his lips with his sleeve, he calls to the other mercs...

'Uh... did... anyone else... um... want some?'

If people looked into his eyes, they could see that Massif is hoping against hope that everyone says "no".  The dwarf starts walking back to the center of the deck and makes a beeline for the door of the Captain's quarters, where Sorren had taken up his guard position once more.   With an embarrassed half-grin, Massif holds out the bottle to the paladin in offering... but the long thread of drool that hangs from the bottle's lip may convince Sorren not to take him up on the offer of the drink.

'It's... uh... it's... good.  A good drink... kinda.  Actually... you probably wouldn't like it.  It's very bitter.  But... if you really want some... you can uh... you can have a sip... I guess.  But you really probably won't like it.  I can barely keep it down myself...

**URRRRRPPP**

Oh!  Heh heh... excuse me.  Sorry.  So... you want some?  Or should I just polish it off?  I'll finish it if no one else wants any.'

The lopsided half-grin widens just a bit, and the flash of desire in Massif's eyes when he mentions polishing off the bottle is unmistakable.  He takes up position next to Sorren (apparently having decided not to go downstairs to put his feet up after the paladin mentioned reassuming guard duty), and his grip on the bottle tightens as he awaits word from his compatriots whether or not he can finish his drink uninterrupted.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

((OOC: Are there any tapestries, sheets, or blankets here?  Is it shadowy where I hear the scuffling, or do I just hear sound disassociated with anything visual?  Is there anyone else down here with me?))


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 3, 2004)

((As far as I know nobody else is down there. Massif is being revolting with a bottle of alcohol. Sorren is being revolted by Massif. Celebren is talking to Vel. Digger is presumably still tagging along with Massif. The crew are all going about their business. The hold has no tapestries, sheets or blankets; however it does have two rows of tables and benches, which means you cannot see everywhere towards the back of the ship. Something on some of the benches might not be visible from here, being hidden by a table from your current perspective. At the very back of the ship there are some wooden cupboards built into the wall (kind of like lockers), presumably for cargo. You can't quite make out where the noise is precisely coming from.))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

Systar gathers his strength and stands up, holding his bow in his left hand, his right ready to go for an arrow.

_I suppose I better check it out...maybe one of those birds got stuck down here..._

Systar walks toward the back of the room, peering over the tables back toward the cupboards, trying to identify the source of the sound.  

"Hello?  What...or who... is back here?  I hear you."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

Before Sorren is able to respond as to whether or not he'd like a bit of the alcohol that Massif holds, the dwarf's brow furrows and he looks back over his shoulder to where he picked the bottle up from.  Still sitting there is the second small bottle that Captain Dresda said was to go to Systar, presumably to help his wounds.

'Hey, does someone want to take that drink down to the elf?  He'll probably welcome the relief.'

He spins his head back to where Sorren is standing in from of the Captain's quarters and he thinks to himself...

_I'd take it down to him myself... but... well, I'm drinking here.  Plus I already went downstairs already... let someone else walk all over the blasted ship.  I can't do everything myself..._


----------



## Badger (Dec 5, 2004)

Digger watched as Massif tilted a bottle of spirits back and then after many seconds pulled it away, leaving a thick tendril of spittle in its passing.

_Perhaps this is a custom among his people to celebrate a victory with a drink. Would I be insulting them if I refrained from drinking?_

When the dwarven warm blood asked would any take a smaller bottle to Systar, Digger thought that perhaps he would be the best qualified for the task.

'I will take it to him. It will give me a chance to examine the wounds and the shape of the cuts. Perhaps from the birds we can learn something of value still.'


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2004)

SS:



Spoiler



As Systar advances towards the back of the ship, the scuffling stops. No evidence of its source is apparent. Checking behind the tables reveals nothing. As he comes to the back row of tables and is bending down to check behind them, he is suddenly aware of a sharp movement out of the corner of his eye. He gets the impression of a sudden flurry of wings and then something hard impacts with the side of his head and everything goes black.



Badger: 



Spoiler



Coming down the stairs with the bottle clasped in his hand, Digger finds an odd scene awaiting him. The elf lies unconscious at the rear of the ship, and above him one of the cupboard doors hangs open, an obvious dent in its bottom corner. Standing over the elf, pawing at his prone body looking very sorry for itself and making pitiful mewling noises is a tiny dragon-like creature. He recognises it as the familiar of the departed wizard.


----------



## Badger (Dec 6, 2004)

Eluvan:Digger quickly rushes towards the body of Systar, trying to shoo the small dragon away from him as one would brush away a fly. Once he reaches him, Digger checks to see if the warm blood's chest is still rising and falling and if it is, he will pour the contents of the bottle into the elf's throat, trying to make him swallow it.

_What has happened here?_


----------



## Sorren (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorren waved the drink away. No thank you. It's yours, so long as the others don't mind. Sorren didn't drink alchohal. It dulled the mind, and like any good weapon, the mind should be kept sharp and focussed.

Sorren lowered his voice so that only Massif could hear. I'll be honest. I don't like what is going on here. Too many things don't make sense. Something feels....wrong.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 6, 2004)

Badger:



Spoiler



The dragon-like thing backs off when you approach, obviously intimidated by your bulk, though it seems reluctant to leave Systar. The elf is obviously still alive, and as you pour the potion down his throat he swallows reflexively and wakes up coughing. 

 ((probably better to use <spoiler> tags than <color=black> since not everyone uses a black bacground.))



SS:



Spoiler



You regain consciousness coughing and with a slightly odd taste in your mouth, but otherwise feeling much better than you did when you were knocked out. Digger is leaning over you, an empty bottle in his hand. There is an odd chirping noise and as you turn to look at it you see the tiny dragon that was accompanying Samea. It falls silent as you look at it and you feel a palpable wave of emotion wash over you. It consists mostly of relief, tinged with a little admonishment.

((You're at full HP again now))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 7, 2004)

Systar looks around, and replaces his mask, hiding the embarassment he feels for having been bested by such a small thing.

As Systar looks up, he recognizes the little dragon.  "Hello little one, I am sorry I frightened you.  Is your master still here?  Can you take me to her?  Is she safe?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 7, 2004)

> Vel looks up at Celebren with a raised eyebrow and a smirk at the young monk's evident embarassment. 'Why, of course not. What could a nice young man like me possibly have to hide? I'm on my way out to the principalities. I have some... business to conduct there.'




'Uh.. yes.. um.. ok!'
Celebren stammers weakly after vainly trying to come up with a witty response that matches the other half-elfs guile. 

'If you note anything.. you know.. unusual. Please tell us.'
He quickly adds with a frown.

'I'll be on my post.. or more likely.. searching for the missing Lady as it stands right now.' 
For another moment the Monk hesitates, wondering if his excuse would be sufficient to allow himself to get away. But than again, there ain't many options the young Initiate can come up with. 

Giving Vel another formal bow, Celebren ducks out of the conversation and heads back to the main deck, trying to find a relevant occupation for himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> No thank you. It's yours, so long as the others don't mind.
> 
> I'll be honest. I don't like what is going on here. Too many things don't make sense. Something feels....wrong.




The dwarf looks up at the kalashar and sees the concern on his face.  Massif takes a few seconds to consider the statement, and then absent-mindedly downs the rest of the liquor in the bottle he holds.  Wiping his mouth once more with the back of his sleeve, he nods in agreement.

'Yeah... I know what you mean.  But our Captain's got a mouth like a steel trap, she does.  She's not talking, but I bet she probably has a lot too say.'

His eyes wander away from Sorren, and then just happen to fall on the door to the Captain's quarters right behind him.  Suddenly Massif gets a little glint in his eye, and he motions Sorren to come bend over a bit so he can whisper in his ear.

'You don't suppose our answers might be found behind that door do you?  Dresda might not be talking, but who knows what's back there that'd be willing to give us the scoop?  Eh?  What do you think?  Which way did the Cap go?  She below deck?  Give me a signal and I'll move inside and do some pokng around... for INFORMATION, that is.'


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2004)

The dragon settles onto its haunches and stares at Systar. He can feel turmoil in the creature's mind, but only one word forms: _Samea._ Systar catches a distinct streak of frustration in the creature's mood.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 9, 2004)

Systar turns to Digger, "Thank you for the healing potion, you may have arrived right in the nick of time.  Perhaps you should go and fetch the captain or one of the others...we may have a clue concerning the mage's disappearance."

Systar then kneels down and moves a bit closer to the little dragon and tries to appear kind.

"What of Samea little one?  Is she okay?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 9, 2004)

Scolding himself while vigorously shaking his head, Celebren sits down cross-legged on the plankx besides Sorren and Massif.

'I wonder if there's but one person on this ship who isn't up to some secret agenda.' 
the half-elf growls to himself with a spiteful voice. 

'The more I get around and talk with crew-members or passangers, the more confusing this whole affair appears to me. And here I thought monastical life was complicated.'

Looking at the lines in his hands, Celebren tries to make sense of his presence aboard
_I why Abess Sapienta send me on this mission. I'm certainly no good with guileful and insidious people like Vel, nor do I know much about conspiracies and plots. Maybe this truly is a test of sorts. But none of them look like they would be even remotely related to the Church of Dol Dorn._

With a resigned shrug, the young Monk glances up at the other two mercenary guards and wonders.
'Where is the rest of our little group by the way?'


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2004)

The emotions coming from the dragon are entirely positive, and it seems to want to help. But again, the only actual word that forms is _Samea_. Again there is frustration coming from the creature, and something else: a concept it obviously finds it hard to express, and you find rather hard to grasp. Something to do with a sense of loss or dimishment, or change, or all at once.


----------



## Badger (Dec 9, 2004)

Digger watched as the elvish warm blood interacted with the small creature that had been on his chest when Digger first arrived.

_What do I do now?_

His question was answered for him as the warm blood, _Systar...I must adress him as Systar_, asked him to fetch the others and bring them back into the room.

I will seek out those who will return with me. I shall not be long.

Turning around and heading back up, Digger spotted the others and approached them.

'Systar wishes for you to speak with him. He has managed to capture a small beast the he believes will provide information in regards to the missing magus.'


----------



## Sorren (Dec 9, 2004)

Sorren shook his head at the dwarf. We'd better not. There are too many crew members walking around that might notice. He glanced at the side rail. And I'd rather not be forced to walk the plank... He added with a slight grin.

We should simply take extra care to watch our backs until we dock. I doubt I'll be booking passage on this particular ship ever again...


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 10, 2004)

> 'Systar wishes for you to speak with him. He has managed to capture a small beast the he believes will provide information in regards to the missing magus.'




'He found that baby Lizard?'
Celebren looks intriqued.. and maybe even a bit envious that it wasn't him who discovered the little creature.

'When? How? What did it say? Well,.. where? I mean.'
Jumping up from his seat the eager youngster glances around the deck, ready to dash whereever the large Warforge points him to.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorren said:
			
		

> We'd better not. There are too many crew members walking around that might notice.  And I'd rather not be forced to walk the plank.  We should simply take extra care to watch our backs until we dock. I doubt I'll be booking passage on this particular ship ever again...




Massif smiles at the paladin.

'Heh heh... you said it.  You know, you ain't too bad a guy once you get to know you.'

The dwarf chuckles to himself for a few moments when suddenly the warforged reappears on deck and passes on his message about the small creature, and Celebren gets all excited.  Massif cocks his head to the side over the youth's enthusiasm but says nothing.  He looks back Sorren and shrugs, non-verbally saying that this is probably the most interesting thing that is going to be happening the rest of this trip, so they might as well go too.

'Okay... lead us on, Digger.  Let's go check out this lizard thing.  Probably the only clue we're gonna get seeing as how our Captain's trap is nailed shut.  You coming Sorren?'


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2004)

Digger pauses when the question of how Systar _found_ the creature was asked of him, as he had no truthful idea of how the creature was found, merely that Digger saw it sitting atop of the elvish warm blood when he arrived.

'Perhaps it is best to let Systar answer that, as the creature was there when I arrived with the healing drink.'

As they stood to follow him, Digger turned back towards the stairwell leading down and guided them all to Systar.


----------



## Sorren (Dec 13, 2004)

OOC: Just a reminder. I'm training this week so posts will be few and far between until next Monday.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

'C'mon people!  Let's get a move on!'

Massif pushes past everybody and strides to the steps and hurries downstairs.  He ignores any complaints for his rudeness from any of the others, and makes his way into the lounge area where he finds Systar sitting with the small creature.  Massif's eyes narrow a bit in confusion.

'That's it?  Looks like a dragon!  Well... a baby dragon at least.  Kinda ugly-looking if you ask me.'

He shrugs, and moves on over to stand next to Systar.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 15, 2004)

Celebren shrugs bemused but essentially clueless on what to do.

'It's the baby dragon alright!' the half-elf frowns.

'Did it say anything? Can it talk I mean? Can it bring us to his Lady Wizard?' 

Kneeling down towards the little creature, Celebren tries to befriend it with a morsel of his trail rations.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 15, 2004)

*Systar*

'As far as I can tell, this little guy speaks directly to our minds, but has only spoken to me the name of his master, Samea.  He also sends me waves of emotions.  I think he is confused, scared, and a little upset that he attacked me.  I find it ery difficult to beleive that Samea would leave such a wonderful pet behind.  Either she is still on the ship, somewhere, or she has been abducted.  The nervous nature of this small dragon indicates to me that the former is true, and he is uncomfotable in having to be deceitful for the sake of his master.'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

> 'Either she is still on the ship, somewhere, or she has been abducted. The nervous nature of this small dragon indicates to me that the former is true.'




'Somewhere on the ship?  Well me and Digger looked all through the lower holds and didn't find anything.  Only place we haven't checked yet is the Cap's quarters...

...well, unless of course she's really good at hidin'.  Hmm... you don't suppose that's what she was doin' rather than teleporting?  Maybe she's hiding?  I mean, all we have is that elf's word that she teleported off the boat... and I don't exactly consider his word to be all that more trustworthy than anyone elses.

Ya know... I told Sorren that I thought we should sneak into the Cap's quarters to check things out... now I'm more convinced that ever!  Yeah, I know he's still up there keeping guard and all, but who knows what this wizard dame is up to!  I think we should demand that the Cap let us do our job and go hunting through her private things.'


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 16, 2004)

"We should do no such thing! She is, after all, employing us to take care of things on HER ship.  We should go to the captain and report what we've found, tell her that Samea may be hiding somewhere on the ship, and suggest to her that the only area of the ship we havn't searched is her quarters."

Systar thinks for a moment, looks at the others and whispers...

"I doubt we'll find her though...she's probably invisible and listening to us right now...I wonder is she didn't arrange for the birds to be a distraction, luring us all above decks...that's why she had her pet attack me when I came back down stairs.  I'd wager she is in this very room, waiting for us to leave so she can take what she wants, and get out of here.  We need a way to make her reveal herself..."


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 16, 2004)

Glancing back and forth between Massif and Systar during the exchange, Celebren is aghast and intriqued at the same time at the prospect of breaking into the captains cabin.




> "I doubt we'll find her though...she's probably invisible and listening to us right now...I wonder is she didn't arrange for the birds to be a distraction, luring us all above decks...that's why she had her pet attack me when I came back down stairs. I'd wager she is in this very room, waiting for us to leave so she can take what she wants, and get out of here. We need a way to make her reveal herself..."




'But what would be her purpose in spying on us? We don't have anything to hide... do we?'
Celebren whispers doubtfully, leaning closer to Systar and peering over his shoulder.
'.and why would her pet dragon be so upset if his master would be invisible nearby?' 

Shaking his head confused, Celebren stands up straight again, looking around for anyone who would spy on them. ((Spot d20[12]+5= 17))
'I.. I think you're right that the birds were a distraction. But Samea might well be the victim of the whatever transpired while we scared away the flock, not the culprit. 
Es.. especially since nothing actually happened _but_ the abduction of Lady Samea.'

Avoiding the other peoples eyes, Celebren very, very quietly adds.
'I don't think we really have any solid.. uh.. founded.. suspicion that would warrant it, but search the cabin... I mean the captain did behave very, very odd.' 

Taking a deep breath, the young monk tries to ignore the very visual image of the consequences it would hold if word of such an outrageous act would reach the ears of his abbess at the monastry. 

'It.. it might get us some new insights if.. if.. if we were.. uh.. to rummage through the captains privates. Just a vague hunch though.'
Celebren adds very, very quietly, blushing at his own proposal.


OoC: Sorry, I kinda turned around my whole reasoning in editing while you posted Shaggy. ..

I also hope I'm not killing my alignment with this ?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 16, 2004)

"Well, her disappearance and her pet attacked me...though I'll concede, I may have just startled the little guy.  Either way, we should tell the captain what we discovered...and demand nothing."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 16, 2004)

'This is stupid!  We know the Captain knows something... we could all see it upstairs that she didn't want to tell us something regarding those birds that attacked.  Now we have this stupid dragon here attacking us because his master took off somewhere either by teleportation, invisibility, or some other confounded method...

...I say we take this little creature upstaris with us, shove it into Dresda's arms and say "here's another stupid situation involving your damned ship!  Now you gonna tell us what's going on or should we just go to our cabins and stick our thumb up our butts for the rest of the trip?"  I'm tired of this!'

Massif turns back around and begins walking back to the stairs, planning on going up and confronting the Captain once and for all.  As he goes, he grumbles to himself...

'Flock of birds attack us for no good reason... a wizard up and disappears... stupid lizard gets left behind for some stupid reason... you haven't told us ANYTHING about what we're doing here except to "protect the ship", but nothing about who or what we're protecting it from... you better start giving us answers you old bag, or you can just drop me off at the next airship station!  I'm tired of this crap!  Tired!'


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 16, 2004)

((Celebren is unable to see anything untoward... and, incidentally, is shwoing a chaotic streak there. Alignment conflict... mmmmm... juicy )) 

 The tiny dragon eats the trail rations out of Celebren's hand, obviously enjoying the attention. Waves of emotion wash over the half-elves mind, the predominant one being gratefulness. 

 Massif marches up to the deck to find everything as it was, the deckhands busy and the captain's door firmly closed. If he wants to confront her, it seems he will have to do so by pounding on her door and calling her out in front of her crew.

 ((what are the rest of you doing? Are you following him upstairs?))


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 16, 2004)

Celebren very, very carefully picks up the baby dragon, possibly using more food to placate the little thing, before hurrying after Massif, hoping (against hope) that he can reason with the agitated dwarf.


----------



## Badger (Dec 17, 2004)

As Massif storms past Digger, the warforged looked to the others in the room and back again to the departing dwarven warm blood waging an inner war with himself. While he was not certain what was happening around them, as the idea of espionage was a foreign concept to him, he did not want the hot headed dwarf to endanger himself needlessly. Especially if the female Magus was of the same ilk as his former _master_.

Turning around quickly, before he could talk himself into further inaction, Digger rapidly caught up with Massif before the dwarf could wage a one sided assault on the door.

"You must remember Massif that if the female Magus is in the room, she will have prepared for your entry. While I am no Magus myself, I have seen dark magic used against your kind, and while your race is one of the stronger ones, magic is nothing to be taken lightly."

Placing a bolt into his crossbow, Digger sighed slightly as he looked back to the dwarven warm blood.

"You asked me to speak if I felt my words would be of assistance, so I am speaking now. If she can't move her hands she will be limited in the spells she can cast, if she can not speak, she will be all but helpless. Now, let us try knocking once and allow the others to catch up."

Raising his crossbow, Digger waited while Massif digested his words.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 17, 2004)

*Systar*

"Massif, stop!  I am in no position to command you, but by my ancestors long-dead, if you endanger us and our job by throwing accusations at our employer, and bring shame to my memory and the memory of my ancestor, I will haunt you until the end of my days!  Listen to the warforged, he knows what he is talking about.  I thought the Mror left hot-headed barbarism behind years ago.  "


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2004)

'Haunt me to the end of your days?  Yeah right.  Hey elf... watch out for any more sparrows that might knock you unconscious again.  Those parrots and bluejays can be real nasty...'

...Massif snidely remarks as he continues up the stairs.  If the responses from either the warfogrged or the elf had any impact on him, he doesn't show it.

When he reaches the top deck, he makes a beeline for the door to the Captain's quarters where Sorren still stands guard.  The serious look on Massif's face tells the paladin that he's in no mood to argue or discuss the right or wrong way to interact with people.  The dwarf raises a fist and bangs it two times on the door to the Captain's quarters and shouts through the door to her...

'Captain?!?  You in there?  This is Massif Dardungren!  Your wizard passenger is still gone, but she left behind her little lizard!  He's downstairs with the rest of the group!  You wanna come out here and tell us what to do with the stupid thing, or should we just kill it?  You hired us to protect this crate, and who knows what this lizard is capable of!  You give me the word and I'll chop it's stupid head off!!!'

And he ends his little speech with a final word under his breath that he doesn't expect anyone to hear...

'You don't have us doing nothing else of note anway.'


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 18, 2004)

> 'Captain?!? You in there? This is Massif Dardungren! Your wizard passenger is still gone, but she left behind her little lizard! He's downstairs with the rest of the group! You wanna come out here and tell us what to do with the stupid thing, or should we just kill it? You hired us to protect this crate, and who knows what this lizard is capable of! You give me the word and I'll chop it's stupid head off!!!'




'I don't think so Massif.' 
Celebren exclaims, skidding to a stop a few feet behind the dwarf.

'You're here to protect the ship, not to slay his passangers.. not even the small and scaly ones! As far as I can tell the Lady Samea is the victim here and you're the one picking a fight.'

Fishing for his wooden practice-sword with one hand while carefully shielding the little pet-dragon in the cradle of his other arm, the young monk growls
'And unless you have definite proof against the captain, I'm still here to protect both her ship and the captain herself... against _any_ threat, even stunted dwarfish ones.'



(OoC: Incase Massif goes violent, Celebren readies an action to keep out of his reach with superior speed/full defense)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Massif hears Celebren's voice right behind him as he stands at the door, and all of a sudden the wind gets knocked out of his sails as he realizes his bluff has just been blown by the stupid half-elf.  His head drops to his chest, and he slowly turns around to look at the half-elf standing behind him with the small creature in his arms.  His eyes grow narrow and he huffs and puffs under his breath to Celebren so hopefully less people hear him than they heard the young monk.

'Well thanks A LOT!!!  Now there's absolutely NO REASON for the Captain to tell us a damn thing since my one threat has probably just been blown by your big mouth!

Are you so naive that you actually thought I'd KILL that thing if she didn't tell us what was going on?!?  By the gods, would you GROW UP!!!  Look you... casual asking for info didn't work with the Captain... Sorren using his godly influence didn't work with the Captain... the threat of a wizard loose on this ship didn't work on the Captain... the only thing we had left was the threat of violence to see if she'd finally open her yap... but instead YOU had to do it!

And now she's probably in there...' he motions behind him to her cabin door... 'laughing at all of us because she has some big secret that'll PROBABLY COST ALL OF US OUR LIVES...' he actually shouts at the top of his lungs so that if she is in there she actually WILL hear this part of his speech... 'BUT SHE WON'T TELL US BECAUSE SHE HAS THE NEED TO FEEL ALL HIGH 'N MIGHTY.  NEVERMIND OUR FEELINGS OF HOPELESSNESS HERE... SHE HAS A SECRET AND DOESN'T WANT TO SHARE!!!'

All energy thus drained out of him, the dward throws Celebren one last digusted look, then walks across the deck to the keel, where he plops down and sits with his back to the rail.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 18, 2004)

Winceing notably with each word the enraged dwarf shouts at him, the blushing half-elf grows smaller and smaller.

'But.. uh. I mean you could have told us. A bluff? I .. uh ..'

Working up a tiny speck of courage once more, Celebren tries to steady his faltering voice.
'Well, if the threat of violence and mutiny is the only thing you can come up with.. than thats your loss. One trained in the honorable tradition of Kalan Desh certainly doesn't surrender so quickly.'

Looking once more at the little dragoncreature cradled in his arm, the young monk adds.
'Besides, I can't believe the Captain wouldn't see how Lady Samea is the victim of all this. The Captain after all is the one who hired us to keep the ship safe and thats what I'll intend to do. If one would include Lady Dresda in the planning, I'm sure she'll gladly contribute with any information she may have.'

Intend to prove the volatile dwarf wrong, Celebren repacks his wooden practice sword and walks up to the Captains door, knocking politely.


----------



## Badger (Dec 20, 2004)

Digger lowered his crossbow as the others arrived on the upper deck and listened to the exchange between the dwarven and half-elven warm bloods. Digger was confussed on the concept of bluffing, as he himself had never thought of saying anything other than what was on his mind. However, the concept must have been a good one as it made Celebren shrink down slightly once it was revealed that the bluff was all Massif had been trying to do.

_Perhaps I will have to speak to Massif to explain to me further the concept of a bluff_

Keeping his mind on the task at hand, Digger brought his crossbow up once more when Celebren knocked on the door.

_I may only have one shot at the Magus if she is casting when the door opens...I must not waste it._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 23, 2004)

Massif smirks as he sees Digger raise his crossbow and aim it at the door when Celebren knocks on it.  He leans forward a bit and shouts out...

'Hey Celebren!  If you're so worried that the threat of violence isn't needed when dealing with the Captain... you may want to tell that heap behind you to stop preparing to shoot whoever answers the door through the head!!!'

_Heh heh... dumb, dumb, dumb..._


----------



## Badger (Dec 27, 2004)

Digger looks down at Massif and as the fiery tempered warmblood referenced him as _that heap_, Digger felt confusion flood through him once more.

_Was I not clear on my intentions?_

Lowering his crossbow, Digger turned to speak to Massif and was surprised to detect another hint of frustration creeping into his voice.

'I have no desire to shoot the Captain Massif, I was merely hoping for a distracting shot at the Magus should she be inside of the cabin. At the time of my suggestion, Celebren  had not called your _bluff_ and I thought you sought to enter the room alone, a situation that I felt was unwise to make. However, if you feel that my actions also carry too much rashness, perhaps it is best if I leave the social dealings to those who have more understanding in that area.

Moving through his companions, Digger returned to the main deck behind them and looked down, waiting to see what they would do next.

_I do not know how I will be able to interact with them if all of my decisions are wrong..._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2004)

The dwarf hears Digger's explanation, and shakes his head in amusement that the warforged missed the possible intention of his actions.  He gaffaws once, then lifts his right hand and crooks his index finger a couple times to get Digger to approach.  While Celebren continues to wait at the door for the Captain's answer (with Sorren still standing next to him), Massif comments to his metallic friend...

'Hate to break it to ya... but if Systar's and Celebren's opinions hold any weight... the uh... "Magus"... is that what you called her?  The SPELLSLINGER... ain't necessarily our enemy.  They still seem to think that she might be on the up and up, since she disappeared without taking her little lizard friend there with her.  So you aiming a crossbow over the shoulder of that half-elf right at whomever opens that door there... ain't gonna think you're doing it as a defensive manuever.  They're gonna think you're there to kill them.  ESPECIALLY after probably hearing me yell at them too.

Us fleshy types are a lot more emotional and prone to misunderstanding than you solid ones.  So while I happen to think that aiming a crossbow at our Captain is in fact a GOOD idea... I'm speaking from the point of view that I want her to open her trap and a crossbow to the chest might be the impetus needed for that to happen.  From what YOU'RE intending... all that crossbow's gonna do is make conversation harder.  But hey!  If it turns out that the wizardly woman with the bag o' tricks IS waiting behind the door and she shoots a stream of fire at Celebren when the door opens and fries him to a crisp... then I'll be happy to apologize to you an accept my "Told You So!".  How's that sound?'

He then grins at Digger and shrugs his shoulders in amusement... anxiously awaiting what will occur at the door to the Captain's quarters.


----------



## Badger (Dec 28, 2004)

Still confused by the chaos raging around him at the various thoughts of the warm bloods, Digger stands beside Massif with his crossbow loaded, but held in a neutral position.

_It would be so much easier if they all simply spoke the truth of what was on hand and allow the ramifications to fall where they would..._


----------



## Sorren (Dec 30, 2004)

OOC: Hi guys. I'm very sorry for disappearing for the last few weeks. I had no idea things were going to get this hectic. Unfortunatly, I don't see things getting any better in the near future. I really hate to do it, but it looks like I'm going to have to bow out of the game. I'm afraid I can't promise anything resembling regular posting.

Sorry guys. I wish I had known this before we started.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 7, 2005)

Massif fidgets impatiently, having waited for what seems like an eternity with no indication what is happening from the powers-that-be.

'For criminy's sake!!!  Is the Captain ever gonna come out of her cabin to tell us what the heck is going on?  This is getting ridiculous!  What, did she die in there?  The mage cack her or something?!?  Someone mind spilling the beans here, or should we just bail out of this job now?'


----------



## Eluvan (Jan 9, 2005)

((Apologies, too, for my absence. I did post regarding it, but that was a while ago and I probably should have posted a reminder before I actually left for the holidays. Things ar enow back to normal so I will resume regular posting. I'm sorry to hear you'll be leaving us, Sorren. I guess that means I'll NPC Sorren until the ship lands and then remove him at the first opportunity.)) 

 Members of the crew stare unashamedly at the group as they argue outside the cabin. The commotion also draws the attention of Vel, who leans against the ship's rail as he regards thr unfolding situation impassively, looking both amused and curious. At first no response seems to be forthcoming from the Captain herself, but just as Massif is finishing his rant the door is opened and Dresda appears in the doorway, looking much more composed. She pointedly ignores most of the group, looking at Celebren as she speaks in a level voice: "Yes? Did you want something?" 

 Nothing seems amiss inside the cabin, to a casual glance at least. 

((Spot checks from everyone please.))


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 11, 2005)

Massif ((Spot [14] + 2 = 16))


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jan 17, 2005)

Spot (1d20+1=9)


----------

